# Wading in the creek with smoke on the water



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Smoke on the watttttaaah...!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2011)

Ahhhhh that new driveler smell..... Wait.... Wait......  Ahhhhhh. 


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Badboy went pffffffffffffffft . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Badboy went pffffffffffffffft . . .



Cropdusters are people too.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 29, 2011)

Keebs is lurking


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs is lurking



Keebs doesn't lurk. She observes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Purty good harvest for today. And we haven`t gathered eggs yet.


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice Nic.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty good harvest for today. And we haven`t gathered eggs yet.



Lookin good

 Hey ya'll where's the best place to get a rooster? My mom has recently got some chickens, Rhode island reds i think. They are probably 3ish months old and now we need a  rooster , any ideas or tips will be appreciated.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Lookin good
> 
> Hey ya'll where's the best place to get a rooster? My mom has recently got some chickens, Rhode island reds i think. They are probably 3ish months old and now we need a  rooster , any ideas or tips will be appreciated.





We have 4. Take all you want, free of charge. 1 is 2 years old, the other 3 are 1 year old. Let me know.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We have 4. Take all you want, free of charge. 1 is 2 years old, the other 3 are 1 year old. Let me know.



Thanks , i have 1 question, With the young chickens do i need a young rooster or will a older one , 1 yr old, be better. Might be a stupid question but i'm new to chickens. We're hopin to be able to have the chance of gettin fresh eggs out of the deal, thanks again
.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 29, 2011)

ahw! Nice song choice..
Brings back memories 

This song was actually playing while I was on a house boat that wrecked out on Lake Lanier in the middle of the night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks , i have 1 question, With the young chickens do i need a young rooster or will a older one , 1 yr old, be better. Might be a stupid question but i'm new to chickens. We're hopin to be able to have the chance of gettin fresh eggs out of the deal, thanks again
> .





Any rooster will be fine. If you want one, let me know. I`ll even meet you in Sylvestor with the bird. All four look just alike. Red, with dark green tails.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great, i'll get with you prob. mid next week after the 4th.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Great, i'll get with you prob. mid next week after the 4th.





Just give me a holler.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty good harvest for today. And we haven`t gathered eggs yet.



This probably a stupid question; but what is the white vegetable in the basket on the left?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> This probably a stupid question; but what is the white vegetable in the basket on the left?





It`s a type of eggplant. Shaped completely different from the dark purple variety.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a type of eggplant. Shaped completely different from the dark purple variety.



Interesting; I've never seen that before.  Thanks


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> ahw! Nice song choice..
> Brings back memories
> 
> This song was actually playing while I was on a house boat that wrecked out on Lake Lanier in the middle of the night.


You say that like being on a wrecked houseboat in the middle of the lake( at night) was a fun experience. 


hdm03 said:


> This probably a stupid question; but what is the white vegetable in the basket on the left?


Glad i'm not the only one that didn't know what that thang was.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Keebs doesn't lurk. She observes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Where you been, i was worried


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Cropdusters are people too.




Datz what BKA always said!!





Keebs said:


>



  Feeling better??


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> ahw! Nice song choice..
> Brings back memories
> 
> This song was actually playing while I was on a house boat that wrecked out on Lake Lanier in the middle of the night.





I'd kinda like to hear the details on this one . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Where you been, i was worried


you dinn't wanna hear me whinnin, so I left............ 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Datz what BKA always said!!
> 
> Feeling better??


 no, got a head ache, but I missed these idjits.......... 



slip said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Where'd Sarah go???








stawkstawkstawk


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2011)

Mud, you don't have to have a rooster to get eggs.  Unless you just like the little red dot on the inside.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you dinn't wanna hear me whinnin, so I left............
> 
> 
> no, got a head ache, but I missed these idjits..........



Aaahhhhhh, did we get our feelings hurt
 I would neva do that to you on purpose silly , we're buddy's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mud, you don't have to have a rooster to get eggs.  Unless you just like the little red dot on the inside.






Or if you just like hearing 'em crow . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mud, you don't have to have a rooster to get eggs.  Unless you just like the little red dot on the inside.


 Nic's gonna get you, he's been trying to unlo.........uuuhh, rehome them roosters for a while now!!



mudracing101 said:


> Aaahhhhhh, did we get our feelings hurt
> I would neva do that to you on purpose silly , we're buddy's


No, I didn't wanna hurt yours........ 
 I know that, we all have our days and today was one of mine!  I think I'm still adjusting to this snicklefrizzinyuckmusseltoff blood pressure medicine!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Or if you just like hearing 'em crow . . .


 you too!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mud, you don't have to have a rooster to get eggs.  Unless you just like the little red dot on the inside.



SSSHHHH!!!!!!!
Nic's been trying to get rid of that satanic rooster for months! 













Just kidding, Mud-bro!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> SSSHHHH!!!!!!!
> Nic's been trying to get rid of that satanic rooster for months!
> 
> 
> ...





I wouldn`t give Abner to my worst enemy!! I`m gonna sell him to some Mexicans. His fate is sealed... 

The 3 young ones are free to good homes!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mud, you don't have to have a rooster to get eggs.  Unless you just like the little red dot on the inside.



Hey chickens is new to me  How do you have a egg without a rooster, wait , i might not want to know


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey chickens is new to me  How do you have a egg without a rooster, wait , i might not want to know


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey chickens is new to me  How do you have a egg without a rooster, wait , i might not want to know


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey chickens is new to me  How do you have a egg without a rooster, wait , i might not want to know



Nah, you ain`t got to have one to get eggs. I thought you just wanted one to go with the flock. If you don`t want one, it ain`t no problem.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Or if you just like hearing 'em crow . . .


Wont be able to hear em from the house


rhbama3 said:


> SSSHHHH!!!!!!!
> Nic's been trying to get rid of that satanic rooster for months!
> 
> 
> ...


HHMmmmmmmm


Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t give Abner to my worst enemy!! I`m gonna sell him to some Mexicans. His fate is sealed...
> 
> The 3 young ones are free to good homes!



Abner must be a grouchy ,mean one


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd kinda like to hear the details on this one . . .



It was back about 10 years ago when the lake was real low. All the parents decided to go eat dinner at some place you could get to by boat. There was probly about 20 people on the boat, moving at full speed (not too fast, being a house boat). My friends father had been sitting on the back deck of the boat when he ran past a hallway I was walking down screaming, 'stop the boat! stop the boat!' (Hed seen the warning bouy for rocks pass right on by)  
Next thing I know Im being slung up against a wall.
When I regain my balance I walked out to this song blairing on the radio. I remember seeing the driver whod fallen out the side door, hanging off the side of the boat; the stove that had been sent flying into the counters, shattered; dishes shattered everywhere, people crying...

The driver then jumps up and quickly backs off the rocks into the deep surrounding waters before checking for hull damage.. 
Lucky for him there was only a few large dents. 


The thing that scared everyone was not 100 yards away, earlier that day, we'd seen a cabin cruiser sitting on top of some rocks beacause of high speeds and night driving. 
And another house boat near by that had hit some rocks at night was beached like a whale..
Lots of wrecks on the lake during that time.. 


Good times at the lake


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Wont be able to hear em from the house
> 
> HHMmmmmmmm
> 
> ...





He`s meaner`n a stomped snake. Somebody is always pickin` at him thorugh the fence...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, you ain`t got to have one to get eggs. I thought you just wanted one to go with the flock. If you don`t want one, it ain`t no problem.



Sure i want one, see ya tomorrow, Thanks again


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> It was back about 10 years ago when the lake was real low. All the parents decided to go eat dinner at some place you could get to by boat. There was probly about 20 people on the boat, moving at full speed (not too fast, being a house boat). My friends father had been sitting on the back deck of the boat when he ran past a hallway I was walking down screaming, 'stop the boat! stop the boat!' (Hed seen the warning bouy for rocks pass right on by)
> Next thing I know Im being slung up against a wall.
> When I regain my balance I walked out to this song blairing on the radio. I remember seeing the driver whod fallen out the side door, hanging off the side of the boat; the stove that had been sent flying into the counters, shattered; dishes shattered everywhere, people crying...
> 
> ...




Oh; I thought it was going to be different   I like my version better


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey chickens is new to me  How do you have a egg without a rooster, wait , i might not want to know



It's a long story......
First the earth cooled and then the dinosaurs came. They died and turned into oil and...... oh wait! wrong thread.
You only need a rooster if you want the eggs to hatch. Chickens will lay unfertilized eggs with no problem.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s meaner`n a stomped snake. Somebody is always pickin` at him thorugh the fence...



Hmm , wonder where he got that from


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sure i want one, see ya tomorrow, Thanks again




Good deal. The Redhead says to not be mean to him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Oh; I thought it was going to be different   I like my version better





rhbama3 said:


> It's a long story......
> First the earth cooled and then the dinosaurs came. They died and turned into oil and...... oh wait! wrong thread.
> You only need a rooster if you want the eggs to hatch. Chickens will lay unfertilized eggs with no problem.



Get out of here


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## SarahFair (Jun 29, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Oh; I thought it was going to be different   I like my version better



Sorry to dissapoint..
Lets hear your version


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a long story......
> First the earth cooled and then the dinosaurs came. They died and turned into oil and...... oh wait! wrong thread.
> You only need a rooster if you want the eggs to hatch. Chickens will lay unfertilized eggs with no problem.





I miss those...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> It was back about 10 years ago when the lake was real low. All the parents decided to go eat dinner at some place you could get to by boat. There was probly about 20 people on the boat, moving at full speed (not too fast, being a house boat). My friends father had been sitting on the back deck of the boat when he ran past a hallway I was walking down screaming, 'stop the boat! stop the boat!' (Hed seen the warning bouy for rocks pass right on by)
> Next thing I know Im being slung up against a wall.
> When I regain my balance I walked out to this song blairing on the radio. I remember seeing the driver whod fallen out the side door, hanging off the side of the boat; the stove that had been sent flying into the counters, shattered; dishes shattered everywhere, people crying...
> 
> ...




Wow, that could of been BAD!!  I hit a dock on Sinclair at night about 25yrs ago and it was really bad.





Nicodemus said:


> He`s meaner`n a stomped snake. Somebody is always pickin` at him thorugh the fence...






I wanna come over and poke him wit a stick!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good deal. The Redhead says to not be mean to him.



If you are referring to me , oh no i won't, my lil girl loves the idea we have a family of chickens now And the best part is they stay at my moms and she feeds em we just visit em every day


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> It was back about 10 years ago when the lake was real low. All the parents decided to go eat dinner at some place you could get to by boat. There was probly about 20 people on the boat, moving at full speed (not too fast, being a house boat). My friends father had been sitting on the back deck of the boat when he ran past a hallway I was walking down screaming, 'stop the boat! stop the boat!' (Hed seen the warning bouy for rocks pass right on by)
> Next thing I know Im being slung up against a wall.
> When I regain my balance I walked out to this song blairing on the radio. I remember seeing the driver whod fallen out the side door, hanging off the side of the boat; the stove that had been sent flying into the counters, shattered; dishes shattered everywhere, people crying...
> 
> ...


AT least, the story did not start by hold my beverage and watch this.


rhbama3 said:


> It's a long story......
> First the earth cooled and then the dinosaurs came. They died and turned into oil and...... oh wait! wrong thread.
> You only need a rooster if you want the eggs to hatch. Chickens will lay unfertilized eggs with no problem.



Back to why the arabs have all the dinosaur slime laying around.


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2011)

Roosters also help to keep the peace 'tween the hens and look out for them when they free range...and who dont like hearing a rooster in the morning?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm out  its 5


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> Sorry to dissapoint..
> Lets hear your version





Hello Sarah. How you been?  




Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, that could of been BAD!!  I hit a dock on Sinclair at night about 25yrs ago and it was really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Come on!! There is a convenient stick leanin` against his pen. Wind blowed there...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank goodness it's over with. 

Five days off and not a moment too soon. Someone was about to get hurt.       




Ahhhh, sweet mini-vacation.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Thank goodness it's over with.
> 
> Five days off and not a moment too soon. Someone was about to get hurt.
> 
> ...



Where we going on our vacation?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Where we going on our vacation?



to the Maternity ward?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Oh; I thought it was going to be different   I like my version better





SarahFair said:


> Sorry to dissapoint..
> Lets hear your version


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> to the Maternity ward?



That is were Me and Court be.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is were My and Court be.



U B there now?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> U B there now?



Shuting down programs on the work computer, sorry for the typo.

Not yet.  Hopefully this weekend


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shuting down programs on the work computer, sorry for the typo.
> 
> Not yet.  Hopefully this weekend



Phew....I got nervous for a second.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Phew....I got nervous for a second.



Talk about nervous,  Should see me answer the phone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Talk about nervous,  Should see me answer the phone.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Talk about nervous,  Should see me answer the phone.



I left my phone at home on the charger today...now I won't get the return phone call to schedule my massage!     I didn't know getting a Daisyduke massage was so hard!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

Catch you everyone later


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2011)

Afternoon Yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Sup y'all....I always miss all the good stuff in chere :


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Catch you everyone later




What'd he just say??




SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Yall




Hiya gal friend!!




Jeff C. said:


> Sup y'all....I always miss all the good stuff in chere :





Hiya Jeff, byeya Jeff, back to work after 2 weeks vacation, gonna be a LOOOONG night!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 29, 2011)

They all left us...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

Yippeeeee!!! Got da vacation place nailed down. Didn't get to go to St. George like I wanted to, but found a place in PC that has a pool bigger than Quacks pond at da luv shack, right on the beach..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd he just say??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  

Hey QuackDaddy....I'll try to keep ya company fer awhile


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yippeeeee!!! Got da vacation place nailed down. Didn't get to go to St. George like I wanted to, but found a place in PC that has a pool bigger than Quacks pond at da luv shack, right on the beach..



Dang it....all you folks goin to da beach, makin me wanna go!!! 

Good deal


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Snowy, bye Aussie, get to work Quack, and enjoy the shack Hugh!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Yall



Hey Snowschmoo  I got some yogurt advice fer ya, after MizT gets home


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....all you folks goin to da beach, makin me wanna go!!!
> 
> Good deal



appreciate the PM, Jeff. I'll try it soon.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hello Sarah. How you been?



Ive been good... Been out there learning real world stuff 

How have you been?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> Ive been good... Been out there learning real world stuff
> 
> How have you been?





Doin` purty good. Thanks for askin`. Good to see you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't wanna go to work . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> appreciate the PM, Jeff. I'll try it soon.



10-4 bama, I may even try it myself with this little bit of crawfish I've got left  I'd probably add a little diced bell pepper to it for the full trinity effect though.

I think you would like this little cook book here's a link:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5442


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't wanna go to work . . .



...I just want to bang on these drums all day....


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad to be seen around these parts again 

...This side of the internet feels kinda like home


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Roosters also help to keep the peace 'tween the hens and look out for them when they free range...and who dont like hearing a rooster in the morning?



I have always kept a rooster when I kept hens but you don't have to have one for eggs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay someone just sent me this.   Are any of you cutting grass in style?

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=816533


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay someone just sent me this.   Are any of you cutting grass in style?
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=816533






If I put them on round here, my lawnmower would be gone in a couple of days...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> If I put them on round here, my lawnmower would be gone in a couple of days...



Why you say that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Why you say that?



Well...maybe not here, but just up the road a piece.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Pimp my Murray?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

well, my deer cube steak, rice and onion gravy has turned into an open faced deer cube steak with onion gravy sammich.
Mental note: always check the box in the cupboard before cooking. What good does a 1/4 cup of rice do? I swear, my kids are the worst at leaving just enough of whatever in the carton so they don't have to throw it away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> Glad to be seen around these parts again
> 
> ...This side of the internet feels kinda like home


Which side of the internet you been hangin out on??? WAIT, the internet has sides??? How many? What shape is it??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which side of the internet you been hangin out on??? WAIT, the internet has sides??? How many? What shape is it??



I believe you just had one of them there Epif..Ephip.... Epiphany.....Epiphanies..... brilliant thoughts. 
Me and Ol Red are having a sushi lunch at Tokyo House tomorrow. You in town?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

*WOW!!!*


It's been a long time

check out warrior too


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which side of the internet you been hangin out on??? WAIT, the internet has sides??? How many? What shape is it??


The internet is like the Universe..  infinite. No one has yet calculated a definite  shape as of yet.


And I was in a whole new ... new ... thing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> The internet is like the Universe..  infinite. No one has yet calculated a definite  shape as of yet.
> 
> 
> And I was in a whole new ... new ... thing






Hmmmmmm . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> *WOW!!!*
> 
> 
> It's been a long time
> ...


never heard of them. 


SarahFair said:


> The internet is like the Universe..  infinite. No one has yet calculated a definite  shape as of yet.
> 
> 
> And I was in a whole new ... new ... thing


Can you describe this....this....thing? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmm . . .


Hiya, Quackles!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> never heard of them.
> 
> Can you describe this....this....thing?
> 
> Hiya, Quackles!






Heyyyyyy Pookie!!!!!!!! After being off for 2 weeks, first night back at work SUCKS!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I believe you just had one of them there Epif..Ephip.... Epiphany.....Epiphanies..... brilliant thoughts.
> Me and Ol Red are having a sushi lunch at Tokyo House tomorrow. You in town?



Noooop, came back home today.



SarahFair said:


> The internet is like the Universe..  infinite. No one has yet calculated a definite  shape as of yet.
> 
> 
> And I was in a whole new ... new ... thing



Why do women have to be so vague!!!???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyy Pookie!!!!!!!! After being off for 2 weeks, first night back at work SUCKS!!!



I'm off till Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> never heard of them.
> 
> Can you describe this....this....thing?
> 
> Hiya, Quackles!




Durn....One of my favorite albums back in the day!!


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2011)

Whoop whoop ... got the first wallermelon of the year bet its gunna be good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Whoop whoop ... got the first wallermelon of the year bet its gunna be good.



 Need a good _ICE COLD_ creek to chill it in.....fridge works good too


----------



## Otis (Jun 29, 2011)

I fell like singing tonight..any requests?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> I fell like singing tonight..any requests?





You ain`t nothin` but a hound dog,.....in E flat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> I fell like singing tonight..any requests?



 Gimme a minute...


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Need a good _ICE COLD_ creek to chill it in.....fridge works good too





Otis said:


> I fell like singing tonight..any requests?



How bout the "i just got banned" blues?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> I fell like singing tonight..any requests?



whatever  you do sing tenor.



















ten or twleve miles away


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t nothin` but a hound dog,.....in E flat.


----------



## Otis (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t nothin` but a hound dog,.....in E flat.


 
You are my sunshine, 
My only sunshine. 
You make me happy 
When skies are grey. 
You'll never know, dear, 
How much I love you. 
Please don't take my sunshine away. 

I'll always love you
And make you happy
If you will only say the same
But if you leave me
To love another
You'll regret it all some day


----------



## Otis (Jun 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> whatever you do sing tenor.
> 
> 
> ten or twleve miles away


 


Mexican


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> You are my sunshine,
> My only sunshine.
> You make me happy
> When skies are grey.
> ...






Dang, now I`m scarred for life. More so than I was even...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, now I`m scarred for life. More so than I was even...



More so than Nekkid Twista??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6093601&postcount=118

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6094214&postcount=120



Looks like .243 is dialing in the windage, and elevation!!

Good Evening Folks!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, now I`m scarred for life. More so than I was even...


 

Give me a whisper
And give me a sign
Give me a kiss before you
tell me goodbye
Don't you take it so hard now
And please don't take it so bad
I'll still be thinkin' of you
And the times we had...baby


And don't you cry tonight
Don't you cry tonight
Don't you cry tonight
There's a heaven above you baby
And don't you cry tonight






Make me a mod and I will go away


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Make me a mod and I will go away  



Heck, I can make ya go away without going to a whole lotta trouble!     

No modifications needed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> Give me a whisper
> And give me a sign
> Give me a kiss before you
> tell me goodbye
> ...





I`m just gonna turn you over to Mr. 243Savage. He , in turn, will consult with Mr. Hooked On Quack. You fate, it seems, lies in his hands...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m just gonna turn you over to Mr. 243Savage. He , in turn, will consult with Mr. Hooked On Quack. You fate, it seems, lies in his hands...






Whooooot!!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Make me a mod and I will go away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I ain't skerd..I got 32 ip's and ain't afraid to use them!

Thanks ol red! 




Nicodemus said:


> I`m just gonna turn you over to Mr. 243Savage. He , in turn, will consult with Mr. Hooked On Quack. You fate, it seems, lies in his hands...


 


and just who do you think taught HOQ to play nekkid twista?  He was just a boy when I found him on the streets of Atlanta 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooot!!!


 


Do I need to put you in the left foot red right hand blue move again?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m just gonna turn you over to Mr. 243Savage. He , in turn, will consult with Mr. Hooked On Quack. You fate, it seems, lies in his hands...



Hey Otis:


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 29, 2011)

Kind of slow in here tonight.... everyone must be off getting "free" massages.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> I fell like singing tonight..any requests?



Hotel California plz ...


----------



## deermeat270 (Jun 29, 2011)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/042_1309393008"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/042_1309393008" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> You are my sunshine,
> My only sunshine.
> You make me happy
> When skies are grey.
> ...


One Idjit comes in Sangin........Off key nonetheless!!,,,,,,,,,and nobody else can get a word in edgewise!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Hotel California plz ...





We gotta have a talk, you and me. First, chainsaws, now this???


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We gotta have a talk, you and me. First, chainsaws, now this???



Wuuuut you don't like the Eagles?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Wuuuut you don't like the Eagles?





Nah, not really, but I really don`t like what Self calls singin`...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLI3sl7ZaCw  Nic, you'll listen and you'll like it .... or else!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2011)

spinny thing took the side off of the tractor shelter at the farm knocked out a window and took out some trees


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLI3sl7ZaCw  Nic, you'll listen and you'll like it .... or else!





Nah.   I still like Mairead though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/042_1309393008"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/042_1309393008" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>




Brilliant....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, not really, but I really don`t like what Self calls singin`...


Ban him Nick. Otis is a pot smokin hippie freak, ban him quick!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm off till Tuesday.



Me too    

And I DARE anyone to wake me up before 7:00 in the morning.  (Yes, riger on the cell is OFF  )

Got Bait to go pick up the new treadmill tonight so that's outta the way. Only thing I have to do tomorrow is go see a friend's mom in the hospital, pick up some more yarn and dye from Michaels and hit the grocery store. 

Other than feeding Fisbait's mom's cats, I plan on hibernating, cleaning, sleeping, dyeing and knitting while yall hunt this weekend. 

Then I hunt next weekend.   




Did I mention that the cats HATE the treadmill?


----------



## Otis (Jun 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ban him Nick. Otis is a pot smokin hippie freak, ban him quick!!!!


 


Nic ain't got the.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Hang on, i`m right in the midst of a bowl of ice cream!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Me too
> 
> And I DARE anyone to wake me up before 7:00 in the morning.



I LOVE a challenge!!! 



turtlebug said:


> (Yes, *riger* on the cell is OFF  )


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> Nic ain't got the.......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Me too
> 
> And I DARE anyone to wake me up before 7:00 in the morning.  (Yes, ringer on the cell is OFF  )
> 
> ...


Dang!!.........Not that I would have!!........I know how nice it is to not wake up with an alarm clock every day!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Me too
> 
> And I DARE anyone to wake me up before 7:00 in the morning.  (Yes, riger on the cell is OFF  )
> 
> ...


so you got the treadmill just to torment the cats? Wouldn't a tennis racket or some flu flu arrows take up less space? 
Tell Fishbr i'm going friday to check cams. Do we need any pull up ropes on the stands? I can't remember if the crooked tree stand had one or not. 


Otis said:


> Nic ain't got the.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> Nic ain't got the.......





Oh yes I do...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yes I do...




What we had heah.......was a failure to communicate. Some men..... you just can't reach.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Now, where were we?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Dear Lawd, pleazzzzzzze don't let me sneeze again tonight.


Thank you and Amen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Ya`ll scuse me just a minute...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll scuse me just a minute...


YEAH!!!! Nicks goin for the big red button!!! He's gonna ban Otis!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear Lawd, pleazzzzzzze don't let me sneeze again tonight.
> 
> 
> Thank you and Amen.




Whatever you do...don't hold yo nose!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome back Otis. Now, you were sayin`??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YEAH!!!! Nicks goin for the big red button!!! He's gonna ban Otis!!



He already did. 
I think he's dragging him off the railroad tracks now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatever you do...don't hold yo nose!!!



It'll just make his ears whistle..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yes I do...






rhbama3 said:


> What we had heah.......was a failure to communicate. Some men..... you just can't reach.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear Lawd, pleazzzzzzze don't let me sneeze again tonight.
> 
> 
> Thank you and Amen.



Did you get a surprise?


----------



## Otis (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll scuse me just a minute...


 


 

Hawks at 10 paces! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> YEAH!!!! Nicks goin for the big red button!!! He's gonna ban Otis!!


 

Guess whos back, back again
Otis back, tell a friend
Guess who's back, guess who's back,
guess who's back
Guess who's back...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> Hawks at 10 paces!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You looked cute in your little sweater and skirt with pom poms doing that cheer!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> Hawks at 10 paces!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don`t tempt me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear Lawd, pleazzzzzzze don't let me sneeze again tonight.
> 
> 
> Thank you and Amen.


You ain't done lost your bowel control again have ya??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It'll just make his ears whistle..



That ain't all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t tempt me.


Tempt him Otis, tempt him. I double dog dare you!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> Hawks at 10 paces!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> Guess whos back, back again
> Otis back, tell a friend
> Guess who's back, guess who's back,
> guess who's back
> Guess who's back...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You looked cute in your little sweater and skirt with pom poms doing that cheer!


----------



## Otis (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t tempt me.


 


first it was my avatar....then a banning....is this how you treat all the mods in training? 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You looked cute in your little sweater and skirt with pom poms doing that cheer!


 

don't make me post the pic of you in your speedos running from Quack


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> Guess whos back, back again



But...for how long?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

243Savage said:


> But...for how long?



You decide to take a break from the massage thread?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you get a surprise?




Mebbe . . .




243Savage said:


> But...for how long?


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

243Savage said:


> But...for how long?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You decide to take a break from the massage thread?



That's open in another window on my second monitor.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

243Savage said:


> That's open in another window on my second monitor.





Beware the man with two loaded weapons.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis, what was it like in the darkness?


----------



## Otis (Jun 29, 2011)

243Savage said:


> But...for how long?


 
Ok, I give up.  Nic wins.


----------



## Otis (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis, what was it like in the darkness?


 

edited to remove my profanity before I have to take Nic out behind the barn


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

Sweet Baby Jesus!!!

Isn't there a Mod or Admin that can put him out of our misery?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> edited to remove my profanity before I have to take Nic out behind the barn





WHAT??? Scuse me for just a minute, again... BRB


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

There, that didn`t take long...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Pore ol` Otis...


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> There, that didn`t take long...



It appears the unban button is broke again.  I can fix it but it may take a few days.


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> There, that didn`t take long...



Much better


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

243Savage said:


> It appears the unban button is broke again.





  That means we can start the "Otis is gone " party!!


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Pore ol` Otis...



You might want to throw another one at em .... his green light is still on, i dont like to watch em flop around and suffer like that.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope this week doesnt get no longer.......


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2011)

slip said:


> You might want to throw another one at em .... his green light is still on, i dont like to watch em flop around and suffer like that.



I saw that


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

And back home someone is wonderin`, "Now why don`t he write?"


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I saw that



course I saw a couple use it as an avatar other places


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 29, 2011)

slip said:


> You might want to throw another one at em .... his green light is still on, i dont like to watch em flop around and suffer like that.



The capacitors haven't drained yet.  It will eventually fade away.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> edited to remove my profanity before I have to take Nic out behind the barn





Nicodemus said:


> WHAT??? Scuse me for just a minute, again... BRB





Nicodemus said:


> There, that didn`t take long...





243Savage said:


> It appears the unban button is broke again.  I can fix it but it may take a few days.


He who laughs last.............


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And back home someone is wonderin`, "Now why don`t he write?"



Cause he caint read


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2011)

Yall taker.......

I'll try to come back when the smoke clears


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2011)

hellooo all


----------



## Otis (Jun 29, 2011)

Isn't there a Mod or Admin that can put him out of our misery?[/quote]




They call me S U P E R  O T I S ! ! ! !





Nicodemus said:


> WHAT??? Scuse me for just a minute, again... BRB


 



One more time and I promise you a military haircut feller!  And that goes for the snowman to! 




Nicodemus said:


> That means we can start the "Otis is gone " party!!


 

When I am president you are being assigned to Greenland. 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> He who laughs last.............


 

Mark sent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Cause he caint read





Hiya Drankus!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> Isn't there a Mod or Admin that can put him out of our misery?


 



They call me S U P E R  O T I S ! ! ! !








One more time and I promise you a military haircut feller!  And that goes for the snowman to! 





When I am president you are being assigned to Greenland. 





Mark sent. [/QUOTE]



I like cold weather, remember. scuse me, I`ll be right back...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2011)

OH LAWD!      Yall on a roll tonight     '






Jeff C. said:


> Hey Snowschmoo  I got some yogurt advice fer ya, after MizT gets home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> Isn't there a Mod or Admin that can put him out of our misery?


 



They call me S U P E R  O T I S ! ! ! !








One more time and I promise you a military haircut feller!  And that goes for the snowman to! 





When I am president you are being assigned to Greenland. 





Mark sent. [/QUOTE]




2nd round goes to . . . OTIS!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Otis (Jun 29, 2011)

G'night crew. Thanks for the laughs. I have to go help lay a friend to rest Friday, I needed them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>





Hey the "idjit" had all his post removed . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And back home someone is wonderin`, "Now why don`t he write?"


Where's Otis??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Otis wasn't here


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where's Otis??


Looks like he is still on the outside lookin in!!........He still shows up viewing the thread!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> OH LAWD!      Yall on a roll tonight     '


 I'll get back witcha on it, she's gonna have refresh me on that info



Hankus said:


> Yall taker.......
> 
> I'll try to come back when the smoke clears



10-4 Hoss!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> OH LAWD!      Yall on a roll tonight     '



Quacks on a biscuit..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

How is everbody tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Yo Quack, heads-up!!! If ya see this comin up in ya drive way don't worry, it's just Jared comin to pick ya up. He said he's gettin one real soon


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

i keep refreshing the page but i'm staying on page 4 eeven though it says there is a page 5. 
243 must be pushing all sorts of buttons in the commanders chair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How is everbody tonight?




Sure got quiet....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quacks on a biscuit..


buttered? 


Nicodemus said:


> How is everbody tonight?


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i keep refreshing the page but i'm staying on page 4 eeven though it says there is a page 5.
> 243 must be pushing all sorts of buttons in the commanders chair.



same ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i keep refreshing the page but i'm staying on page 4 eeven though it says there is a page 5.
> 243 must be pushing all sorts of buttons in the commanders chair.



I went to page 5 and it took back to page 3


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i keep refreshing the page but i'm staying on page 4 eeven though it says there is a page 5.
> 243 must be pushing all sorts of buttons in the commanders chair.


Same here!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

well, i'm headed to bed. Night ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo Quack, heads-up!!! If ya see this comin up in ya drive way don't worry, it's just Jared comin to pick ya up. He said he's gettin one real soon






I ain't riding with him, tell him to pick up BigOx . . .


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2011)

Dear lawd i CANT STOP EATING today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> buttered?



With honey..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Getting sleepy . . . Gonna run the loader for a few...


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i keep refreshing the page but i'm staying on page 4 eeven though it says there is a page 5.
> 243 must be pushing all sorts of buttons in the commanders chair.



This is better than running NORAD.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting sleepy . . . Gonna run the loader for a few...


Don't let the blunger run out!!..........Time to get some Quality Time with my pillow!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't riding with him, tell him to pick up BigOx . . .





He said it wouldn't be a long ride


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Night Folks!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

Morning ALL!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

Wake up...it's 5am!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Wake up...it's 5am!






Whoot, almost time to go home!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And back home someone is wonderin`, "Now why don`t he write?"



Isn't invisban wonderful?

Reading back took a while this morning.

Sorry for the delay in brewing up the high octane.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Drankus!!!



Hey Unk 

I felt pretty good last night. Bettin that's why I don't this mornin  MORNIN YALLSES


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2011)

Morning folks!! Last day of work til the 11th.  Come on 330!    


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 30, 2011)

Morning. 

What a way to start my five days off with my frontal sinuses pounding away. 

I wonder if DD has been trained in sinus massage to aid drainage?  





On second thought, I'll just take some Mucinex.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks!! Last day of work til the 11th.  Come on 330!    





Have fun bro, we sure did!!




turtlebug said:


> Morning.
> 
> What a way to start my five days off with my frontal sinuses pounding away.
> 
> ...






Nekkid Twista has been proven by the "QDA"  (Quack Drug Administration)  to clear yo sinuses instantly . . .  wanna play??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2011)

Buncha sicko's...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have fun bro, we sure did!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Believe it or not, if I thought it REALLY would work, I'd take you up on it. I'm that desperate to get some relief for my head.     



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buncha sicko's...




But you love us anyway.    


Morning Hawtbeerhawker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> But you love us anyway.
> 
> 
> Morning Hawtbeerhawker



I do Wubs you HawtPiggieButtThwackBabe,,,,,,,,,,but I'm not sure about deciferin that hawtbeerhawker tag there..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Morning all, i've got 4 1/2 " of rain this week, the grass is growin like fire


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Boy, i just had to leave the outdoor cafe, drool is all over my keyboard. Exuse me while i go find something to eat!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

Goodnight/day friends, gotta crash . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

Night night Quackers.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, Moanin folks.....looks to be a little slow up in heah dis mernin!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goodnight/day friends, gotta crash . . .



Night Quack 


Good morning the to the rest of you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Wake up...it's 5am!



 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Isn't invisban wonderful?
> 
> Reading back took a while this morning.
> 
> Sorry for the delay in brewing up the high octane.




Would you like to find out??? Don't be late on da wake up cup no mo 



Hankus said:


> Hey Unk
> 
> I felt pretty good last night. Bettin that's why I don't this mornin  MORNIN YALLSES



Hair of the dog!!!  



BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks!! Last day of work til the 11th.  Come on 330!    



Ain't got nuttin planned  Enjoy brudder 



turtlebug said:


> Morning.
> 
> What a way to start my five days off with my frontal sinuses pounding away.
> 
> ...



Don't say it....don't say it....I won't!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Have fun bro, we sure did!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sneeze a couple times....that'll clear her up



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buncha sicko's...



You rang??? 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning all, i've got 4 1/2 " of rain this week, the grass is growin like fire



Sounds like You gonna need some rain then....


OK....there's my MQ for da month


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night Quack
> 
> 
> Good morning the to the rest of you




oOOpS.... missed ya there Daddytripod.....  to Ms Court


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goodnight/day friends, gotta crash . . .


Hey bye


Jeff C. said:


> Oh, Moanin folks.....looks to be a little slow up in heah dis mernin!!!


Who you callin slow



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night Quack
> 
> 
> Good morning the to the rest of you



Mornin Pigmy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey bye
> 
> Who you callin slow
> 
> ...




Keeebs


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> oOOpS.... missed ya there Daddytripod.....  to Ms Court


Good Morning Jeff,  Tell my buddy Jared I said Hello 

Miss Court at the schedole doc appointment 


mudracing101 said:


> Hey bye
> 
> Who you callin slow
> 
> ...



Mornin Mudd,  Ready for the weekend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Jeff,  Tell my buddy Jared I said Hello
> 
> Miss Court at the schedole doc appointment
> 
> ...




I sho will....if I can get him out of bed, he's wore slap out after figgerin all day how to spend them millions yesterday 

Soooo, we might get some news today


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I sho will....if I can get him out of bed, he's wore slap out after figgerin all day how to spend them millions yesterday
> 
> Soooo, we might get some news today



Some news but maybe not an schedule arrival.  We are patiencely waiting with smiles


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Some news but maybe not an schedule arrival.  We are patiencely waiting with smiles






Morning, e'erybody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Some news but maybe not an schedule arrival.  We are patiencely waiting with smiles




You can't LURE him out with a case of Capri Suns??? 



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, e'erybody!






Back atcha Bammer!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

Morning drivelers


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You can't LURE him out with a case of Capri Suns???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers



Morning, cajuns.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 30, 2011)

Mornin Yall  My sister finally said we had keep the kids here last night... they've slap wore her out


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, cajuns.




I'ma half-breed 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall  My sister finally said we had keep the kids here last night... they've slap wore her out




 Mornin schmoo!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Some news but maybe not an schedule arrival.  We are patiencely waiting with smiles



I'm home sick & just had to call ambulance to Mama, don't know the details on her yet other than she told sis2 that she couldn't get up, but she was in bed, had not fallen on the floor or anything............ when it rains it pours!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm home sick & just had to call ambulance to Mama, don't know the details on her yet other than she told sis2 that she couldn't get up, but she was in bed, had not fallen on the floor or anything............ when it rains it pours!




Danggg......Hope she's gonna be ok and you too...get well soon


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm home sick & just had to call ambulance to Mama, don't know the details on her yet other than she told sis2 that she couldn't get up, but she was in bed, had not fallen on the floor or anything............ when it rains it pours!



Now it's time to change your name to Job from Keeebs...hope things improve for the weekend


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm home sick & just had to call ambulance to Mama, don't know the details on her yet other than she told sis2 that she couldn't get up, but she was in bed, had not fallen on the floor or anything............ when it rains it pours!





You need us, you holler.




Mud, see you at 5:30 today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm home sick & just had to call ambulance to Mama, don't know the details on her yet other than she told sis2 that she couldn't get up, but she was in bed, had not fallen on the floor or anything............ when it rains it pours!



Sorry to hear that, Keebs. Prayers for both of you and a speedy recovery.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, e'erybody!





Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall  My sister finally said we had keep the kids here last night... they've slap wore her out





Keebs said:


> I'm home sick & just had to call ambulance to Mama, don't know the details on her yet other than she told sis2 that she couldn't get up, but she was in bed, had not fallen on the floor or anything............ when it rains it pours!





bigox911 said:


> Now it's time to change your name to Job from Keeebs...hope things improve for the weekend





Nicodemus said:


> You need us, you holler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good morning to all I'm sorry you feel bad Keebs and  that your mom is ok, I hope for a very speedy recovery for the both of ya. 
 Yes sir Nic, See ya at 5:30


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm home sick & just had to call ambulance to Mama, don't know the details on her yet other than she told sis2 that she couldn't get up, but she was in bed, had not fallen on the floor or anything............ when it rains it pours!



Sending prayers Keebs. Keep us posted and let us know if you need anything.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'ma half-breed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin  Made 3 gallons worth of yogurt last night  


Keebs said:


> I'm home sick & just had to call ambulance to Mama, don't know the details on her yet other than she told sis2 that she couldn't get up, but she was in bed, had not fallen on the floor or anything............ when it rains it pours!


Aww Keebs  I hope you feel better, and that your Mama is ok


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Keebs,  thinking of you and your Mama.  

Anyone serving lunch today?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm home sick & just had to call ambulance to Mama, don't know the details on her yet other than she told sis2 that she couldn't get up, but she was in bed, had not fallen on the floor or anything............ when it rains it pours!



 Prayers for you Keebs and your family


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm home sick & just had to call ambulance to Mama, don't know the details on her yet other than she told sis2 that she couldn't get up, but she was in bed, had not fallen on the floor or anything............ when it rains it pours!



from us to ya'll my dear.


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm home sick & just had to call ambulance to Mama, don't know the details on her yet other than she told sis2 that she couldn't get up, but she was in bed, had not fallen on the floor or anything............ when it rains it pours!



Sorry to hear this Keebs, hope everything is ok


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank ya'll.......... waiting on CT results, she has had TIA's (minnie strokes) in the past, gonna rule that out, I'm thinking she hasn't eaten right, forgotten meds & not done her insulin correctly AND most likely dehydrated (she is notorious for that one!)  My head is still bustin but I'm keeping the house dark & quiet, hoping it isn't a migraine at least and will move on out soon enough!!
Nic, Mud, don't you two get in any trouble over in Slyvester, ya hear??  They've had enough troubles over that way in the last year, don't need you two rebelrouseres causin more!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope you and ur mom get to feeling better real quick like Keebs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin  Made 3 gallons worth of yogurt last night
> 
> Aww Keebs  I hope you feel better, and that your Mama is ok




Lawd....I can't member all that MizT had told me about it. I told her you had made some and said you weren't happy with the texture(I think), but the flavor was good. She gave me some tips fer ya, she had the same problem and figgered out how to fix it.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey Keebs,  thinking of you and your Mama.
> 
> Anyone serving lunch today?



Just got through...Shepherd's Pie, toast, and sum-o-dem pickles we made in da nukeowave, and sweet tea 



Keebs said:


> Thank ya'll.......... waiting on CT results, she has had TIA's (minnie strokes) in the past, gonna rule that out, I'm thinking she hasn't eaten right, forgotten meds & not done her insulin correctly AND most likely dehydrated (she is notorious for that one!)  My head is still bustin but I'm keeping the house dark & quiet, hoping it isn't a migraine at least and will move on out soon enough!!
> Nic, Mud, don't you two get in any trouble over in Slyvester, ya hear??  They've had enough troubles over that way in the last year, don't need you two rebelrouseres causin more!




Wish I lived closer, least I could go wiff'em and make sure they don't get into nuttin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank ya'll.......... waiting on CT results, she has had TIA's (minnie strokes) in the past, gonna rule that out, I'm thinking she hasn't eaten right, forgotten meds & not done her insulin correctly AND most likely dehydrated (she is notorious for that one!)  My head is still bustin but I'm keeping the house dark & quiet, hoping it isn't a migraine at least and will move on out soon enough!!
> Nic, Mud, don't you two get in any trouble over in Slyvester, ya hear??  They've had enough troubles over that way in the last year, don't need you two rebelrouseres causin more!


Take a nap and maybe you'll feel better, i know when i'm at work and turn off my light and take a lil snooze, i feel tons better


Jeff C. said:


> Lawd....I can't member all that MizT had told me about it. I told her you had made some and said you weren't happy with the texture(I think), but the flavor was good. She gave me some tips fer ya, she had the same problem and figgered out how to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Worry's just a quick meet up, wont have time to get into much trouble


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Take a nap and maybe you'll feel better, i know when i'm at work and turn off my light and take a lil snooze, i feel tons better
> 
> 
> No Worry's just a quick meet up, wont have time to get into much trouble




Don't take much


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't take much



You right Ate Mexican today, whew i'm still full


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You right Ate Mexican today, whew i'm still full




Just got through eatin....... prior to that, finished pinchin N peelin tails, cut the rest of the corn off the cob, diced up the remaining taters and onions from da crawfish boil. I'm thinkin that's gonna make a good stew.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got through eatin....... prior to that, finished pinchin N peelin tails, cut the rest of the corn off the cob, diced up the remaining taters and onions from da crawfish boil. I'm thinkin that's gonna make a good stew.



You just KNOW you gotta throw pics of that up so we can slime the screen JC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> You just KNOW you gotta throw pics of that up so we can slime the screen JC.




10-4 Hornet, You're right...that may be worthy of a pic or two. I might have to get imaginative with that one


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> You just KNOW you gotta throw pics of that up so we can slime the screen JC.



Thats right pics


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank ya'll.......... waiting on CT results, she has had TIA's (minnie strokes) in the past, gonna rule that out, I'm thinking she hasn't eaten right, forgotten meds & not done her insulin correctly AND most likely dehydrated (she is notorious for that one!)  My head is still bustin but I'm keeping the house dark & quiet, hoping it isn't a migraine at least and will move on out soon enough!!
> Nic, Mud, don't you two get in any trouble over in Slyvester, ya hear??  They've had enough troubles over that way in the last year, don't need you two rebelrouseres causin more!



If she's had TIA's in the past, how did they rule that out already without the CT? Lord knows, i'm glad she didn't have a stroke, just confused by that. 
On a different note, dark house, quiet, and AC on high is the way to go for migraines. Take your pills if you haven't already.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey Keebs,  thinking of you and your Mama.
> 
> Anyone serving lunch today?



Just got home from the Tokyo House. Had lunch with Olred/bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/?/?/? and it sure was good! Expensive, but good.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2011)

hey all


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 30, 2011)

I tell ya...you can make an afternoon out of catching up on the latest Eddy threads


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I tell ya...you can make an afternoon out of catching up on the latest Eddy threads



Like moths to a flame, bro. You just cant help but read them.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Its been slow in here


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its been slow in here





I`m fixin` to go catch a rooster.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2011)

ok, they're thinking ear infection (it doesn't take much with her) - Robert, she has a history of TIA's and some of the techs that have shown me the xrays could point it out to me where they happened, we just keep a check on it, I don't understand it all but I can "almost" tell now when she's having one, but between those, her almost going into a diabetic coma &/or sugar spiking, she is a hand full!!
Dark, cool house, pain pill, head not throbbing any more, gonna set in my recliner & finish peeling mangos to go in the freezer for future use!
Thanks ya'll!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m fixin` to go catch a rooster.



We need a video


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m fixin` to go catch a rooster.


Good luck



Keebs said:


> ok, they're thinking ear infection (it doesn't take much with her) - Robert, she has a history of TIA's and some of the techs that have shown me the xrays could point it out to me where they happened, we just keep a check on it, I don't understand it all but I can "almost" tell now when she's having one, but between those, her almost going into a diabetic coma &/or sugar spiking, she is a hand full!!
> Dark, cool house, pain pill, head not throbbing any more, gonna set in my recliner & finish peeling mangos to go in the freezer for future use!
> Thanks ya'll!



Take er easy, Keebsy


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, they're thinking ear infection (it doesn't take much with her) - Robert, she has a history of TIA's and some of the techs that have shown me the xrays could point it out to me where they happened, we just keep a check on it, I don't understand it all but I can "almost" tell now when she's having one, but between those, her almost going into a diabetic coma &/or sugar spiking, she is a hand full!!
> Dark, cool house, pain pill, head not throbbing any more, gonna set in my recliner & finish peeling mangos to go in the freezer for future use!
> Thanks ya'll!




Good news.    


Is she on an insulin pump?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We need a video


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its been slow in here



Which is why i bumped one of Eddy's old threads. I never did hear how the pond in the yard turned out.


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, they're thinking ear infection (it doesn't take much with her) - Robert, she has a history of TIA's and some of the techs that have shown me the xrays could point it out to me where they happened, we just keep a check on it, I don't understand it all but I can "almost" tell now when she's having one, but between those, her almost going into a diabetic coma &/or sugar spiking, she is a hand full!!
> Dark, cool house, pain pill, head not throbbing any more, gonna set in my recliner & finish peeling mangos to go in the freezer for future use!
> Thanks ya'll!



Glad she'll be okay Keebs. Enjoy the day off and dont push yer self.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

fly-by.  Good news keebs!   Hope ur headache goes away.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, they're thinking ear infection (it doesn't take much with her) - Robert, she has a history of TIA's and some of the techs that have shown me the xrays could point it out to me where they happened, we just keep a check on it, I don't understand it all but I can "almost" tell now when she's having one, but between those, her almost going into a diabetic coma &/or sugar spiking, she is a hand full!!
> Dark, cool house, pain pill, head not throbbing any more, gonna set in my recliner & finish peeling mangos to go in the freezer for future use!
> Thanks ya'll!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Which is why i bumped one of Eddy's old threads. I never did hear how the pond in the yard turned out.



Fanning the flames for the mothes I see.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fanning the flames for the mothes I see.



I just wanted to know how it ends.....
*shuffles off with hands in pockets*


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope nic caught my rooster


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Here`s the feathered Romeo.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Headed out now. See you shortly, Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

see ya soon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s the feathered Romeo.



those hens' lives will be 'changed' in the near future.   And that rooster will be crowing in the morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh and Keebsinthedarkfeelingbetter, glad you are feeling better and they have figured out that Mama just has a minor infection.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, they're thinking ear infection (it doesn't take much with her) - Robert, she has a history of TIA's and some of the techs that have shown me the xrays could point it out to me where they happened, we just keep a check on it, I don't understand it all but I can "almost" tell now when she's having one, but between those, her almost going into a diabetic coma &/or sugar spiking, she is a hand full!!
> Dark, cool house, pain pill, head not throbbing any more, gonna set in my recliner & finish peeling mangos to go in the freezer for future use!
> Thanks ya'll!




Glad everyone is better....or not too serious anyway!!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> We need a video







rhbama3 said:


> I just wanted to know how it ends.....
> *shuffles off with hands in pockets*








Nicodemus said:


> Here`s the feathered Romeo.



Photoshop


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, they're thinking ear infection (it doesn't take much with her) - Robert, she has a history of TIA's and some of the techs that have shown me the xrays could point it out to me where they happened, we just keep a check on it, I don't understand it all but I can "almost" tell now when she's having one, but between those, her almost going into a diabetic coma &/or sugar spiking, she is a hand full!!
> Dark, cool house, pain pill, head not throbbing any more, gonna set in my recliner & finish peeling mangos to go in the freezer for future use!
> Thanks ya'll!


Glad to hear its nothing major! 

Glad yer feelin better too Sista!! 

Its hawt... busted a coop this morning   least its only holding youngins 

I got lots of yogurt, anyone hungry? 

supper w/the inlaws this evenin   someone shoot me  

Yall have a goodun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad to hear its nothing major!
> 
> Glad yer feelin better too Sista!!
> 
> ...




How'd it turn out(the yogurt) ?

Brang some to da inlaws....it can't be that bad


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

Waddup QuackDaddy???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd sure like to try some homemade yogurt...just sayin'.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'd sure like to try some homemade yogurt...just sayin'.



No yogurt on da boat. 

Makes the hula-hoop too sticky.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'd sure like to try some homemade yogurt...just sayin'.



I haven't even tried MizT's yet.....she ain't offered either



Les Miles said:


> No yogurt on da boat.
> 
> Makes the hula-hoop too sticky.



Hmmmmmm......wait a second, that could be advantageous


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How'd it turn out(the yogurt) ?
> 
> Brang some to da inlaws....it can't be that bad


taste tested this AM,  before I put it in the fridge. A very nice slight vanilla flavor! No tang, since I didn't use the greek yogurt this time, just regular plain yogurt (even splurged for the organic stuff  ) Hoping it set firmer this time, since I'm outta cheesecloth to drain it some.

Why would I waste it on the inlaws?  



boneboy96 said:


> I'd sure like to try some homemade yogurt...just sayin'.


Come on over and pick some up Bob!  


Les Miles said:


> No yogurt on da boat.
> 
> Makes the hula-hoop too sticky.




Ok gotta run, yall be good


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Getting all these trail cam batteries sorted is a chore!
Need some practice for the weekend....
http://www.myhuntinggames.com/wild-boar-hunting.html


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> taste tested this AM,  before I put it in the fridge. A very nice slight vanilla flavor! No tang, since I didn't use the greek yogurt this time, just regular plain yogurt (even splurged for the organic stuff  ) Hoping it set firmer this time, since I'm outta cheesecloth to drain it some.
> 
> Why would I waste it on the inlaws?
> 
> ...




I thought that you thought......oh nevermind


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Getting all these trail cam batteries sorted is a chore!
> Need some practice for the weekend....
> http://www.myhuntinggames.com/wild-boar-hunting.html




 What's your top score??


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Getting all these trail cam batteries sorted is a chore!
> Need some practice for the weekend....
> http://www.myhuntinggames.com/wild-boar-hunting.html



Well I'm no hawg hunter but I did score 1400 on my 1st game attempt!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2011)

chickin pot pie


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

*http://www.myhuntinggames.com/skeet-shooting.html*



rhbama3 said:


> Getting all these trail cam batteries sorted is a chore!
> Need some practice for the weekend....
> http://www.myhuntinggames.com/wild-boar-hunting.html




I scored 3900 on my first boar hunt! 

I liked the skeet game as well. I did pretty good on it. 

http://www.myhuntinggames.com/skeet-shooting.html


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I scored 3900 on my first boar hunt!
> 
> I liked the skeet game as well. I did pretty good on it.
> 
> http://www.myhuntinggames.com/skeet-shooting.html




Where's Nic when you need him? You sure could use a timeout!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Where's Nic when you need him? You sure could use a timeout!



I think he went fishin or something? Should we get on the hotline to 243?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think he went fishin or something? Should we get on the hotline to 243?



A most excellent suggestion......


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Howdy. Are my services needed?

There is an absolutely huge 8 point feedin` right where HWYs 300 and 32 run together.Just watched him for a few minutes.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy. Are my services needed?



Nothing to see here Nic. Have a nice evening chasing chickens.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy. Are my services needed?
> 
> There is an absolutely huge 8 point feedin` right where HWYs 300 and 32 run together.Just watched him for a few minutes.



any chance you can send Les/comeaux/dawgpound to the dark side till after supper? Maybe till next May?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

So did ya manage to alleviate urself of one rooster there Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nothing to see here Nic. Have a nice evening chasing chickens.




Hush up, you`re on trial...




rhbama3 said:


> any chance you can send Les/comeaux/dawgpound to the dark side till after supper? Maybe till next May?




Good possibility...  



boneboy96 said:


> So did ya manage to alleviate urself of one rooster there Nic?



One down, 3 to go.  2 more good ones, one that`s on death row.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

Y'all are going to miss me when I'm gone.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all are going to miss me when I'm gone.



I'm willing to put that theory to the test...in 3...2...one...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush up, you`re on trial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the death row one was slated to go to Mexico.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all are going to miss me when I'm gone.





But we will have a party in your honor..


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm willing to put that theory to the test...in 3...2...one...



I ain't skeered. I don't think anyone has the gumption...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't skeered. I don't think anyone has the gumption...



Yeah...run Forrest, run!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I thought the death row one was slated to go to Mexico.





He is. For the time bein` though, I like to show him whole frozen fryers, and make him watch while I grill chicken halves.  Sometimes, I`m meaner`n a turpentined wildcat.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> But we will have a party in your honor..



I like partys. Want me to bring the hula-hoop? 



boneboy96 said:


> Yeah...run Forrest, run!



Bring it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Gonna be a ham sammich for supper tonight.
However, got 3 sets of wild turkey leg quarters thawing. I've been wanting to try a turkey pot pie recipe i saw in GON a couple of months ago. So, that'll be supper tomorrow night.
Going in the morning to check trail cams and swap out batteries. Nothing like fresh pics/info to put us on the piggies!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2011)

I see a pattern developing with these knuckledraggin idjits...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see a pattern developing with these knuckledraggin idjits...





Otis and Les?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see a pattern developing with these knuckledraggin idjits...



Sports forum or Political forum?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see a pattern developing with these knuckledraggin idjits...



You been over in the PF taunting the liberals again?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis and Les?



I'm afend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

I actually posted in the PF today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sports forum or Political forum?


Corndogs and Texicans.....They're both crazier than a woman at a department store during a 50% off sale.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Any of ya`ll know a good fish taxidermist? Down here in this part of the country?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Any of ya`ll know a good fish taxidermist? Down here in this part of the country?


What'd you catch???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

Mmmmm!!  Salmon patties on biscuits with a big ole slice of mater!!


Evening ya'll !!

Anybody heard from Keebs??


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm!!  Salmon patties on biscuits with a big ole slice of mater!!
> 
> 
> Evening ya'll !!
> ...



Yeah, she's resting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be a ham sammich for supper tonight.
> However, got 3 sets of wild turkey leg quarters thawing. I've been wanting to try a turkey pot pie recipe i saw in GON a couple of months ago. So, that'll be supper tomorrow night.
> Going in the morning to check trail cams and swap out batteries. Nothing like fresh pics/info to put us on the piggies!



Taco bake  I'll make up for it tomorrow night though.....either Quail or crawfish somthin or another


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you catch???



That big shellcracker a while back.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm!!  Salmon patties on biscuits with a big ole slice of mater!!
> 
> 
> Evening ya'll !!
> ...



 I talked to her on the way back from meetin` up with Mud a little while ago. She is feelin` better now. I think her Mama is too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah, she's resting.





Nicodemus said:


> That big shellcracker a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to her on the way back from meetin` up with Mud a little while ago. She is feelin` better now. I think her Mama is too.






Good deal !!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm out for a bit. Y'all have a good evening.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm!!  Salmon patties on biscuits with a big ole slice of mater!!
> 
> 
> Evening ya'll !!
> ...



SHUT UP!
I'm eat'in leftovers tonight!

No....Ahh ain't heard nuttin outta Keebies!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

Hiya Chuckipoo, where ya been??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Lookin for you sweetie!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Any of ya`ll know a good fish taxidermist? Down here in this part of the country?



Got ya one of these did ya?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Got ya one of these did ya?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Lookin for you sweetie!





Here I'm is!!  At work . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Taco bake  I'll make up for it tomorrow night though.....either Quail or crawfish somthin or another



Quail have been gone from my freezer for a LOOOONNG time.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here I'm is!!  At work . . .



At work!!!!
Just my luck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> At work!!!!
> Just my luck!





Yep, no Nekkid Twista for you tonight !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Lookin for you sweetie!










rhbama3 said:


> Quail have been gone from my freezer for a LOOOONNG time.




Cousin brought'em to me the other day. He got them at a local grocery, 6 pk for $7.50.....can't beat that. I'm gonna stock a few pkgs of that from now on


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

warming up the loader?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, no Nekkid Twista for you tonight !!



You don't scare me, old guy!
Rest up.......In Jimi Hendrick's words....."I'm comin to getcha!"


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Cousin brought'em to me the other day. He got them at a local grocery, 6 pk for $7.50.....can't beat that. I'm gonna stock a few pkgs of that from now on



We have a restaurant distributor here in town that i used to get them from but they were a whole lot more expensive than that. If i remember correctly, they were $48 for 24.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought that you thought......oh nevermind






chuckb7718 said:


> SHUT UP!
> I'm eat'in leftovers tonight!
> 
> No....Ahh ain't heard nuttin outta Keebies!



Hey Chuckiepoo!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We have a restaurant distributor here in town that i used to get them from but they were a whole lot more expensive than that. If i remember correctly, they were $48 for 24.



I've got a buddy that can get them for about $ 1.25 ea in a case of 24, I believe. I'll have to check on that though.....it's been a while.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Chuckiepoo!!!!



Hey there Snowie!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Chuckiepoo!!!!







I've got about 3 songs stuck in my head....they're good ones, but listenin to all tree at once ain't gettin it


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey there Snowy!   I'm off next week...I may just have to take a bike ride up ur way and see some cows and goats and chickens and all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> warming up the loader?




Lil early for that, slept good today, might not run it tonight!!




chuckb7718 said:


> You don't scare me, old guy!
> Rest up.......In Jimi Hendrick's words....."I'm comin to getcha!"




Whooooot!!!





rhbama3 said:


> We have a restaurant distributor here in town that i used to get them from but they were a whole lot more expensive than that. If i remember correctly, they were $48 for 24.





I used to buy them in Greensboro direct from Quail International for .50 apiece, sometimes they'd run a special buy a case, get a case free.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff done thrown a quail craving on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil early for that, slept good today, might not run it tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep....that's where my bud was gettin'em from....maybe they were even cheaper than I remembered


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Jeff done thrown a quail craving on me.




Problem is....I can't make up mind how I want to cook'em.

Fried.....Grilled......Smothered


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Night ya'll!
Ain't much into it tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is....I can't make up mind how I want to cook'em.
> 
> Fried.....Grilled......Smothered



Grilled wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> warming up the loader?


He's the only person I know that can bump start a loader..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is....I can't make up mind how I want to cook'em.
> 
> Fried.....Grilled......Smothered





Fried, then make gravy, a pot of grits, and biscuits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Grilled wrapped in bacon.




Yessir....that ones hard to beat!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's the only person I know that can bump start a loader..




What up Migalodon!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well work is finally done...time to ride the bike home and head off to nodsville!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well work is finally done...time to ride the bike home and head off to nodsville!



TC Bob!!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> After that beating I took from Otis last night I recon I will retire as a mod, move to San Francisco and live out my days in a pink tutu


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Fried, then make gravy, a pot of grits, and biscuits.



Boy howdy.....that would go good with all the garden fresh vegetables too


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

Otis said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Fried, then make gravy, a pot of grits, and biscuits.



OR

Fried quail, mashed taters, gravy, sauteed yellow squash and onions, fresh sliced mater, and Biscuits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Nic, that idjit Otis is back . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Otis said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, that idjit Otis is back . . .





Stand by. Be right back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Stand by. Be right back.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

And once again, peace reigned in the bar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And once again, peace reigned in the bar.





Well I've heard of "Where's Waldo", but playing "Where's Otis" is even more fun!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

I`m too soft hearted.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And once again, peace reigned in the bar.



and there was much rejoicing through out the land as the jue box was unplugged....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I've heard of "Where's Waldo", but playing "Where's Otis" is even more fun!!



I imagine he's starting to feel a might skittish.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2011)

243 needs to fix that lock on the back door so that idjit can't sneak back in here again..


----------



## Otis (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Stand by. Be right back.


 

going to take you Geritol? 





Nicodemus said:


> And once again, peace reigned in the bar.


 
Where? 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I've heard of "Where's Waldo", but playing "Where's Otis" is even more fun!!


 

never mind me, but Mark is peeking n yo windr! 





Nicodemus said:


> I`m too soft hearted.


 


agreed. You really should move out to Cali where you will fit in better. 




rhbama3 said:


> and there was much rejoicing through out the land as the jue box was unplugged....


 

this coming from a feller that shoots turkeys in the Food Lion frozen food section


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 243 needs to fix that lock on the back door so that idjit can't sneak back in here again..



No, it's more fun watching Nic do this to him:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Grilled wrapped in bacon.






Nicodemus said:


> Fried, then make gravy, a pot of grits, and biscuits.







rhbama3 said:


> OR
> 
> Fried quail, mashed taters, gravy, sauteed yellow squash and onions, fresh sliced mater, and Biscuits.




Well....the decision is gettin easier by the post


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Otis said:


> going to take you Geritol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2011)

This feller's worse than them dang south jawja gnats..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Otis for prezdint...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis for prezdint...


HOLY COW!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got about 3 songs stuck in my head....they're good ones, but listenin to all tree at once ain't gettin it


 


boneboy96 said:


> Hey there Snowy!   I'm off next week...I may just have to take a bike ride up ur way and see some cows and goats and chickens and all!


Be glad to have ya Bob  Just gimme a holler before ya do, so I can make sure we're not off runnin errands or somethin 



Otis said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis for prezdint...



of what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Nic ya still here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Nic ya still here?




What happened....rooster wake ya up already???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What happened....rooster wake ya up already???



 NO


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> of what?



The hogpen. 



mudracing101 said:


> Hey Nic ya still here?





Yep, still bannin` Otis.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Nic ya still here?





Jeff C. said:


> What happened....rooster wake ya up already???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The hogpen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well thanks again, Ole leghorn is worrying me though, he is holding down the chicks and pullin their feathers out and being mean to em, kinda acting like Quack if ya know what i mean. Is that normal or do i need to seperate em.? I just hope he dont kill em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well thanks again, Ole leghorn is worrying me though, he is holding down the chicks and pullin their feathers out and being mean to em, kinda acting like Quack if ya know what i mean. Is that normal or do i need to seperate em.? I just hope he dont kill em.





If he`s bein` that rough, might want to keep him separate for a while. At least till they get a little bigger.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What happened....rooster wake ya up already???



He is a crowin rascal , but he is in the back so it doesnt bother no one


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Kinda like Quack?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 30, 2011)

Evening everyone!~


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If he`s bein` that rough, might want to keep him separate for a while. At least till they get a little bigger.



He would grab one and hold her down and she would raise cain, when it got dark they settled down a little. I hope they are ok tomorrow. If he keeps it up i might seperate em till they get about 2 more months on em , cause he is alot bigger. Any ways my daughter loves him and thanks again for meetin me, they are probably just gettin their peckin order straight if you know what i mean. Come to think of it i might call him "QUACK".


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> He is a crowin rascal , but he is in the back so it doesnt bother no one





Nicodemus said:


> Kinda like Quack?






deerehauler said:


> Evening everyone!~


Whasup DJ!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> He would grab one and hold her down and she would raise cain, when it got dark they settled down a little. I hope they are ok tomorrow. If he keeps it up i might seperate em till they get about 2 more months on em , cause he is alot bigger. Any ways my daughter loves him and thanks again for meetin me, they are probably just gettin their peckin order straight if you know what i mean. Come to think of it i might call him "QUACK".





Good to see ya`ll too.  

Quack, huh!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well thanks again, Ole leghorn is worrying me though, he is holding down the chicks and pullin their feathers out and being mean to em, kinda acting like Quack if ya know what i mean. Is that normal or do i need to seperate em.? I just hope he dont kill em.







Nicodemus said:


> If he`s bein` that rough, might want to keep him separate for a while. At least till they get a little bigger.



I gotta ask.....did ya not give a quick lesson on ringin necks? 



mudracing101 said:


> He is a crowin rascal , but he is in the back so it doesnt bother no one




Uh huh....



Nicodemus said:


> Kinda like Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well thanks again, Ole leghorn is worrying me though, he is holding down the chicks and pullin their feathers out and being mean to em, kinda acting like Quack if ya know what i mean. Is that normal or do i need to seperate em.? I just hope he dont kill em.




Poke 'em wit a stick!!




Nicodemus said:


> Kinda like Quack?






Whoaaaaaa, wait a minute, was that a jab at me???




deerehauler said:


> Evening everyone!~




Hiya DJ, you working tonight??




mudracing101 said:


> He would grab one and hold her down and she would raise cain, when it got dark they settled down a little. I hope they are ok tomorrow. If he keeps it up i might seperate em till they get about 2 more months on em , cause he is alot bigger. Any ways my daughter loves him and thanks again for meetin me, they are probably just gettin their peckin order straight if you know what i mean. Come to think of it i might call him "QUACK".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Evening everyone!~



How you doin DJ 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!




Mitcheroo!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta ask.....did ya not give a quick lesson on ringin necks?


Truthfully Nic's neck ringing skills leave a little to be desired!!..........He's prolly better off with cold steel, or just let a One Eyed Bandit take the fowl out with an arrow


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Truthfully Nic's neck ringing skills leave a little to be desired!!..........He's prolly better off with cold steel, or just let a One Eyed Bandit take the fowl out with an arrow





I like a knife better!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Alright ya'll im out talk to ya in the morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Truthfully Nic's neck ringing skills leave a little to be desired!!..........He's prolly better off with cold steel, or just let a One Eyed Bandit take the fowl out with an arrow





Yeah...but it might make da rooster(Quack) think twice bout pickin on da chicks


----------



## Otis (Jun 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This feller's worse than them dang south jawja gnats..


 


Don't you have some Acorn members to talk to?





Nicodemus said:


> Otis for prezdint...


 

It will be a thankless job,  but someone with a braincell needs to do it. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> HOLY COW!!!!


 

real cow or the hairstylist? 




rhbama3 said:


> of what?


 
United States of Otis coming your way soon! 




Nicodemus said:


> The hogpen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You can ban me all ya want, but I keep coming back.


Slipped 243 a $20 last night


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I like a knife better!!


Like I said cold Steel!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2011)

Otis said:


> Slipped 243 a $20 last night





He is watchin` every move you make...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

Otis said:


> Don't you have some Acorn members to talk to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dang...that's cheap!!! And all this time I thought he was untouchable


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright ya'll im out talk to ya in the morning


Later Mud!!

Hey Quack..........You do realize I have talked with Greg Recently!!.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Mud!!
> 
> Hey Quack..........You do realize I have talked with Greg Recently!!.........






Greg lies . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2011)

im angry so ile come talk to yall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im angry so ile come talk to yall






Oh great, now what??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Greg lies . . .


He included himself as one of the guilty parties!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He included himself as one of the guilty parties!!





At least he was able to cast and catch his own fish, I was so tore down Sat night, the guide had to cast, set the hook and then hand the pole to me!!


Never thought I'd be too drunk to fish . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> At least he was able to cast and catch his own fish, I was so tore down Sat night, the guide had to cast, set the hook and then hand the pole to me!!
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd be too drunk to fish . . .


That's pretty much the story I heard!!.........Ya'll have a good guide for sure!!


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im angry so ile come talk to yall



Why are you angry?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's pretty much the story I heard!!.........Ya'll have a good guide for sure!!




He's the best, been fishing with him for years, never pulled a stunt like that before.





slip said:


> Why are you angry?





He ate too many paint chips??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's the best, been fishing with him for years, never pulled a stunt like that before.


Laughed my Hiney off when Greg recanted the whole story!!.......I need to go with you on one of these trips!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Laughed my Hiney off when Greg recanted the whole story!!.......I need to go with you on one of these trips!!





Headed back in October to redeem myself, probably gonna need a partner.


If I could remember, I'd tell you my side  . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed back in October to redeem myself, probably gonna need a partner.
> 
> 
> If I could remember, I'd tell you my side  . . .


Baldfish, and I have plans to be at SGI in October!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

ruttnbuck said:


> baldfish, and i have plans to be at sgi in october!!





sgi???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sgi???



St. George Island..........Appalachicola Bay!!

Time for bed!!.........Good night Folks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> St. George Island..........Appalachicola Bay!!
> 
> Time for bed!!.........Good night Folks!!





Ohhhhhh!!   Oysters!!


Later Mitch.  Give Elaine a pinch for me!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> St. George Island..........Appalachicola Bay!!
> 
> Time for bed!!.........Good night Folks!!




Good night RUTT!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Man, will these turkey quarters ever get tender? 3 hours of boiling and they are still not quite there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, will these turkey quarters ever get tender? 3 hours of boiling and they are still not quite there.





Dang, make jerkey out of 'em.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhh!!   Oysters!!
> 
> 
> Later Mitch.  Give Elaine a pinch for me!!


Did that!!........She didn't think that was funny!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, will these turkey quarters ever get tender? 3 hours of boiling and they are still not quite there.




You got a pressure cooker.....wait nebermind, fergot who I was talkin to



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, make jerkey out of 'em.



I did that one time wiff ribs......accidentally, fell asleep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did that!!........She didn't think that was funny!!
> 
> Good night folks!!









Jeff C. said:


> You got a pressure cooker.....wait nebermind, fergot who I was talkin to
> 
> 
> 
> I did that one time wiff ribs......accidentally, fell asleep





Pookie done been blowed turkey all ova da keetchun!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie done been blowed turkey all ova da keetchun!!





I'd hate it fer him, but would sho love to hear him tell about it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You got a pressure cooker.....wait nebermind, fergot who I was talkin to
> 
> 
> 
> I did that one time wiff ribs......accidentally, fell asleep



Yes, i have a pressure cooker!!! 












I've just been terrified of what might happen if i ever tried to use it. 

Turkeys done. 3.5 hours of hard boiling with the trinity and replacing water twice got it done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd hate it fer him, but would sho love to hear him tell about it




You KNOW it would be a good one!!!





rhbama3 said:


> Yes, i have a pressure cooker!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Pookie I'll loan you a hard hat and some safety glasses when you're ready to try it!!



Had a bachelor buddy of mine pressure cooking something (can't remember what) and the lid blew off and painted his ceiling, walls, and floors with contents.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, i have a pressure cooker!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Them things can make a mess....

Glad ya got'er done


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

slip said:


>



Did the twelven ever say what he was so angry about?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

slip said:


>




Ain't no varmints round there you take a pop shot at???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm out. Night, ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did the twelven ever say what he was so angry about?




DaddyQuack didn take him fishin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm out. Night, ya'll!




Good night Bammer!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!



Hey ya Mitch!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya DJ, you working tonight??
> 
> 
> :



Yep and I am working an extra 40 this weekend!



Jeff C. said:


> How you doin DJ
> 
> 
> :



Doing fine and you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm out. Night, ya'll!




'Night Pookles, don't let da Quack bugs bite . . .




Jeff C. said:


> DaddyQuack didn take him fishin





Seth is probably grounded for the summer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Mitch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fine sir, thanks  Back to ya!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Night Pookles, don't let da Quack bugs bite . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah not JUST a week or sumpin 

Aight fellers....gonna call it a night, Y'all hang in there...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Fine sir, thanks  Back to ya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have a good one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

Last man standing!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 30, 2011)

i may fire up the loader tonight


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did the twelven ever say what he was so angry about?


Not that i know of ... 


Jeff C. said:


> Ain't no varmints round there you take a pop shot at???



Imma choot em wiff my new lead slinger!

Phew phew!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> i may fire up the loader tonight




I ran the loader a lil too long last night!!





slip said:


> Not that i know of ...
> 
> 
> Imma choot em wiff my new lead slinger!
> ...





Ya nut!!


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya nut!!



Dude, its killing me not being able to go to the range yet 

The local WMA range made it againt the rules to "rapid fire" .. in a way im glad because its hard to focus and sight in a rifle when someone is going to war on the target next to ya but, gots to find me a new range now.


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ran the loader a lil too long last night!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did ya miss quiting time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Dude, its killing me not being able to go to the range yet
> 
> The local WMA range made it againt the rules to "rapid fire" .. in a way im glad because its hard to focus and sight in a rifle when someone is going to war on the target next to ya but, gots to find me a new range now.




Too bad you don't live closer, my whole place is a chootin range!!!




deerehauler said:


> Did ya miss quiting time





Never!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never!!



thats when natural alarms says go go go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> thats when natural alarms says go go go






That, or when my cell phone alarm goes off!!


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2011)

night all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

slip said:


> night all.





See ya tonight lil bro!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That, or when my cell phone alarm goes off!!



Yeah I will never miss quiting time 




slip said:


> night all.



Later Slip!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2011)

We made it to TGIF.   If anyone is curious it is Canada Day.

Thirsty?







For those who are hungry


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2011)

always nice to wake up to a warm breakfast...thanks Gobblein!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2011)

Where oh where did ya go last night
I bought a plenty and they're ain't none in sight
I'm certain I didn't drink that many
But in the daylight I caint find any

  Mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We made it to TGIF.   If anyone is curious it is Canada Day.
> 
> Thirsty?
> 
> ...



Now I'm hongry. 



boneboy96 said:


> always nice to wake up to a warm breakfast...thanks Gobblein!



Mermin Bob,,,,boB,,,errr,,,wall guy.



Hankus said:


> Where oh where did ya go last night
> I bought a plenty and they're ain't none in sight
> I'm certain I didn't drink that many
> But in the daylight I caint find any
> ...



Howdy Drankus!! 

I need to sneak up on some coffee and see if it will wash down this headache..


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Morning all. 

Excuse me for just a minute while I rant and carry on. I am SICK TO DEATH of waking up every morning and having to put a heating pad on my forehead to relieve the pain just so I can sit up without puking. I'm tired of swallowing two pills and using two sprays EVERY MORNING just so I can SLIGHTLY breathe through my nose. I've had it with being put on antibiotics only to be right back in the same shape I was within two days of finishing them. I can't stand to feel the snot bubbles rolling around in the frontal sinus cavities in my forehead any longer. Enough is ENOUGH!  Next week I'm firing my ENT and making an appointment with a different one. I'm taking duct tape with me to my first appointment. I'm gonna tape his behind to the chair and hold him at the end of a butter knife until he LISTENS and gets the message LOUD AND CLEAR!  

I can completely see where folks go insane from chronic pain. I spent the first day of my mini-vacation wrapped up in a heating pad, moving as little as possible, guzzling water and taking Mucinex, eating Advil Migraine (Have I mentioned how much I'm sure my liver hates me?) to no avail. 

I was researching procedures yesterday and found where Mayo Clinic is actually removing frontal sinuses for folks like me that previous surgeries haven't worked and they still can't drain. Usher me to the front of the line please. 













Okay, rant off. Time to try and enjoy my second day of my mini-vaca. Hope yall have a good un.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Excuse me for just a minute while I rant and carry on. I am SICK TO DEATH of waking up every morning and having to put a heating pad on my forehead to relieve the pain just so I can sit up without puking. I'm tired of swallowing two pills and using two sprays EVERY MORNING just so I can SLIGHTLY breathe through my nose. I've had it with being put on antibiotics only to be right back in the same shape I was within two days of finishing them. I can't stand to feel the snot bubbles rolling around in the frontal sinus cavities in my forehead any longer. Enough is ENOUGH!  Next week I'm firing my ENT and making an appointment with a different one. I'm taking duct tape with me to my first appointment. I'm gonna tape his behind to the chair and hold him at the end of a butter knife until he LISTENS and gets the message LOUD AND CLEAR!
> 
> ...




Mornin' MissHawtasheckwhenyourmadTBug...
Sorry bout your sinus troubles. Hope the new doc get's you straightened out!!









OH, and if you want to practice on that duck tape and chair thing, I'll be happy to volunteer!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We made it to TGIF.   If anyone is curious it is Canada Day.
> 
> Thirsty?
> 
> ...


 Yep , def. hungry now . Morning


boneboy96 said:


> always nice to wake up to a warm breakfast...thanks Gobblein!


Morning


Hankus said:


> Where oh where did ya go last night
> I bought a plenty and they're ain't none in sight
> I'm certain I didn't drink that many
> But in the daylight I caint find any
> ...


Morning



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now I'm hongry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey mexican



turtlebug said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Excuse me for just a minute while I rant and carry on. I am SICK TO DEATH of waking up every morning and having to put a heating pad on my forehead to relieve the pain just so I can sit up without puking. I'm tired of swallowing two pills and using two sprays EVERY MORNING just so I can SLIGHTLY breathe through my nose. I've had it with being put on antibiotics only to be right back in the same shape I was within two days of finishing them. I can't stand to feel the snot bubbles rolling around in the frontal sinus cavities in my forehead any longer. Enough is ENOUGH!  Next week I'm firing my ENT and making an appointment with a different one. I'm taking duct tape with me to my first appointment. I'm gonna tape his behind to the chair and hold him at the end of a butter knife until he LISTENS and gets the message LOUD AND CLEAR!
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that , it sucks not feelin good. Get better soon and Happy Friday mornin to ya


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin' MissHawtasheckwhenyourmadTBug...
> Sorry bout your sinus troubles. Hope the new doc get's you straightened out!!
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks Hawtmostinterestingmaninthewold!   


I'm just sick of having to set my alarm clock an hour earlier than I should need to just so I can go through my morning sinus relief ritual. I'm going on three years of no TRUE relief for my frontal sinuses. I'm just about to ice-pick and shop-vac mode.   


I don't know if I've got the strength or energy to fight Quack over the rights to tie any of you guys up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

I can change my avatar pic but cant upload the pic to the thread Oh well , my avatar is the rooster Nic gave me and his new home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2011)

Morning MC, mud, bb, and Tbug

back in from the garden.  cukes, okra, a few beans, and one lonely tomato

Tbug, hope you get through to the ENT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We made it to TGIF.   If anyone is curious it is Canada Day.
> 
> Thirsty?
> 
> ...




Daaaaaaaaaaang, dat country ham looks good!!





Hankus said:


> Where oh where did ya go last night
> I bought a plenty and they're ain't none in sight
> I'm certain I didn't drink that many
> But in the daylight I caint find any
> ...




'Mornin nephew!!




turtlebug said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Excuse me for just a minute while I rant and carry on. I am SICK TO DEATH of waking up every morning and having to put a heating pad on my forehead to relieve the pain just so I can sit up without puking. I'm tired of swallowing two pills and using two sprays EVERY MORNING just so I can SLIGHTLY breathe through my nose. I've had it with being put on antibiotics only to be right back in the same shape I was within two days of finishing them. I can't stand to feel the snot bubbles rolling around in the frontal sinus cavities in my forehead any longer. Enough is ENOUGH!  Next week I'm firing my ENT and making an appointment with a different one. I'm taking duct tape with me to my first appointment. I'm gonna tape his behind to the chair and hold him at the end of a butter knife until he LISTENS and gets the message LOUD AND CLEAR!
> 
> ...






Good Laaaaaaaawd I feel sorry for Jerome . . .


Blahblahblahblah . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good news.
> 
> 
> Is she on an insulin pump?


No pump, shots and she doesn't do it "correctly" never has!

Haven't talked to her yet, she didn't answer her cell phone and little sis didn't go by before work.........
Tbug, I know what you mean about the sinus, not near as bad as you but I would have to agree you need another doc on your situation, there has to be relief out there for you!
I'm here........ it's Friday.......... 'nuff said..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No pump, shots and she doesn't do it "correctly" never has!
> 
> Haven't talked to her yet, she didn't answer her cell phone and little sis didn't go by before work.........
> Tbug, I know what you mean about the sinus, not near as bad as you but I would have to agree you need another doc on your situation, there has to be relief out there for you!
> I'm here........ it's Friday.......... 'nuff said..............





Hiya Darlin!!  Glad you're feeling better, hope Mom is too!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaang, dat country ham looks good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Quack


Keebs said:


> No pump, shots and she doesn't do it "correctly" never has!
> 
> Haven't talked to her yet, she didn't answer her cell phone and little sis didn't go by before work.........
> Tbug, I know what you mean about the sinus, not near as bad as you but I would have to agree you need another doc on your situation, there has to be relief out there for you!
> I'm here........ it's Friday.......... 'nuff said..............



Good morning Keebs , hope ya doin better, Its Friday and then i'm off for 5 days


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No pump, shots and she doesn't do it "correctly" never has!
> 
> Haven't talked to her yet, she didn't answer her cell phone and little sis didn't go by before work.........
> Tbug, I know what you mean about the sinus, not near as bad as you but I would have to agree you need another doc on your situation, there has to be relief out there for you!
> I'm here........ it's Friday.......... 'nuff said..............



Hey KeebsieWeebsie    


Hope you're feeling better.   

I think maybe I was having some sympathy pains for you yesterday.  

Us Drivelers are all connected like that ya know.  

Lord help us all when Courtney goes into labor.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Darlin!!  Glad you're feeling better, hope Mom is too!!


Thanks!



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Quack
> 
> 
> Good morning Keebs , hope ya doin better, Its Friday and then_* i'm off for 5 days*_


I hate you!
*I* have to work Monday the 4th!  BUT I will say, since I am a "people watcher" - - it makes for an interesting day!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey KeebsieWeebsie
> 
> 
> Hope you're feeling better.
> ...


  
Honey, I know you have tried everything under the sun to get some relief, it's time to change tactics, for sure, do you have any more good ENT's down your way?  It'd be worth an hour or so drive to find another one!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey KeebsieWeebsie
> 
> 
> Hope you're feeling better.
> ...





Keebs said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I hate you!
> *I* have to work Monday the 4th!  BUT I will say, since I am a "people watcher" - - it makes for an interesting day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Quack
> 
> 
> Good morning Keebs , hope ya doin better, Its Friday and then i'm off for 5 days




'Moanin bro!!




turtlebug said:


> Hey KeebsieWeebsie
> 
> 
> Hope you're feeling better.
> ...





Guess ya don't lub me no mo??  Dr. Quack gonna deliver dat baybay!!




Keebs said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I hate you!
> *I* have to work Monday the 4th!  BUT I will say, since I am a "people watcher" - - it makes for an interesting day!






Don't feel too bad D, I gotta work Monday night, and it's gonna cost them double time and a half!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Honey, I know you have tried everything under the sun to get some relief, it's time to change tactics, for sure, do you have any more good ENT's down your way?  It'd be worth an hour or so drive to find another one!



CONNECTED, CONNECTED. Okay, I fixed it.    


I know. I've gotta get ERD through a 3HR GTT and then I'll make an appointment with this new ENT. I don't care if I lose some vacation time that I was saving up for deer season, I'm desperate and have become quite willing to try anything. 

Hope you have a better day today and prayers still going up for your mom.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess ya don't lub me no mo??  Dr. Quack gonna deliver dat baybay!!





Untrue.  


How about a sinus massage with those big thumbs of yours?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


Come to Fitzgerald, free hot dawgs, drinks, watermelon eating contest, greased pole climb & fishing derby for the kids!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't feel too bad D, I gotta work Monday night, and it's gonna cost them double time and a half!!


I ain't fussin too much, I get the holiday pay plus either comp time or a day off............ I'll probably take next Friday off............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> CONNECTED, CONNECTED. Okay, I fixed it.
> 
> 
> I know. I've gotta get ERD through a 3HR GTT and then I'll make an appointment with this new ENT. I don't care if I lose some vacation time that I was saving up for deer season, I'm desperate and have become quite willing to try anything.
> ...


 I read it right the first time!!!
GTT???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Come to Fitzgerald, free hot dawgs, drinks, watermelon eating contest, greased pole climb & fishing derby for the kids!
> 
> 
> I ain't fussin too much, I get the holiday pay plus either comp time or a day off............ I'll probably take next Friday off............



Thanks for the invite but i'm gonna be up to my neck in the lake with both hands full of cold bev.s, wont be worth killin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Come to Fitzgerald, free hot dawgs, drinks, watermelon eating contest, greased pole climb & fishing derby for the kids!
> 
> 
> I ain't fussin too much, I get the holiday pay plus either comp time or a day off............ I'll probably take next Friday off............



Morning Keebswithafridayinherfuture

got plans?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks for the invite but i'm gonna be up to my neck in the lake with both hands full of cold bev.s, wont be worth killin


 Don't blame ya!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning Keebswithafridayinherfuture
> 
> got plans?


 Mornin, I might, best friend is turning the Big 5 - 0............ gotta see what her folks have planned!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I read it right the first time!!!
> GTT???



Three Hour Glucose Tolerance Test. Spoke with one of the better and more coservative docs in town the other day and he's thinking late onset of juveline diabetes with the weight loss and constant thirst. Got all the new patient paperwork filled out and he's supposed to have orders written for the test and a few others labs when I take it back next week and schedule his first appointment. 

I just want him 100% checked out and to know what we're dealing with before he goes off to college next year.    

ERD comes first, then I'll get me to the ENT.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Come to Fitzgerald, free hot dawgs, drinks, watermelon eating contest, greased pole climb & fishing derby for the kids!
> 
> 
> I ain't fussin too much, I get the holiday pay plus either comp time or a day off............ I'll probably take next Friday off............



If ya get pic messages on your phone , i'll be sure to send ya one of me wadin in the creek. Not to rub it in but ....ok ...maybe a lil rubbin in


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Three Hour Glucose Tolerance Test. Spoke with one of the better and more coservative docs in town the other day and he's thinking late onset of juveline diabetes with the weight loss and constant thirst. Got all the new patient paperwork filled out and he's supposed to have orders written for the test and a few others labs when I take it back next week and schedule his first appointment.
> 
> I just want him 100% checked out and to know what we're dealing with before he goes off to college next year.
> 
> ERD comes first, then I'll get me to the ENT.


 Gotcha............. I'm hoping he just "hit his growing spurt" and not something serious!!  But as soon as you get him checked out it's your turn, no excuses!ok, unless Minnieyou needs something!



mudracing101 said:


> If ya get pic messages on your phone , i'll be sure to send ya one of me wadin in the creek. Not to rub it in but ....ok ...maybe a lil rubbin in


 I don't mind getting rubbed!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Untrue.
> 
> 
> How about a sinus massage with those big thumbs of yours?




It ain't my thumbs that are big . . .





turtlebug said:


> Three Hour Glucose Tolerance Test. Spoke with one of the better and more coservative docs in town the other day and he's thinking late onset of juveline diabetes with the weight loss and constant thirst. Got all the new patient paperwork filled out and he's supposed to have orders written for the test and a few others labs when I take it back next week and schedule his first appointment.
> 
> I just want him 100% checked out and to know what we're dealing with before he goes off to college next year.
> 
> ERD comes first, then I'll get me to the ENT.






See ya'll, gotta crash.  Best of luck to Tbug and ERD and ESPECIALLY  to Fishbait for having to put up with ya'll ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

I would say good morning, but it's obvious that Bugsy-boo is not having a good day. 
Bubbette says you need to go see an Allergist so you can get on some preventive meds.
I'm gonna load up the truck and go check trail cams in a little bit.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I would say good morning, but it's obvious that Bugsy-boo is not having a good day.
> Bubbette says you need to go see an Allergist so you can get on some preventive meds.
> I'm gonna load up the truck and go check trail cams in a little bit.


You gonna bring us some piggy porn?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You gonna bring us some piggy porn?!?!



sure hope so. Them hogs been eating at the buffet for three weeks now without paying their bill. Thats gonna change this weekend.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I would say good morning, but it's obvious that Bugsy-boo is not having a good day.
> Bubbette says you need to go see an Allergist so you can get on some preventive meds.
> I'm gonna load up the truck and go check trail cams in a little bit.



Nah, I just vote for ripping my sinuses out.  

Fresh for you Bugsy-Boo peach cobbler just went into the oven.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nah, I just vote for ripping my sinuses out.
> 
> Fresh for you Bugsy-Boo peach cobbler just went into the oven.




time to go before it gets too hot. I'll text you and Fishbro some pic counts when i get there. Gotta put a pull up rope on crooked tree and swap the big batteries back in on the Bugsy and ampm stand camera's.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> time to go before it gets too hot. I'll text you and Fishbro some pic counts when i get there. Gotta put a pull up rope on crooked tree and swap the big batteries back in on the Bugsy and ampm stand camera's.



Be careful.  

Your Baitbro is out running errands. Taking Trooper parts to the guy that was doing the head work and all. Buying a new cooler and gatorade and such. 

I'm just here washing their clothes and making sure they get packed and outta my hair in a timely fashion. 

Mini-Me has a friend spending the night tonight.  After supper, I'm gonna lock myself in my room with some knitting and a book.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sure hope so. Them hogs been eating at the buffet for three weeks now without paying their bill. Thats gonna change this weekend.



Get Keebs some piggy porn and get me some chops and bacon Ole buddy ole pal ole friend of mine


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sure hope so. Them hogs been eating at the buffet for three weeks now without paying their bill. Thats gonna change this weekend.






mudracing101 said:


> Get Keebs some piggy porn and get me some chops and _*bacon*_ Ole buddy ole pal ole friend of mine


 Why ya think I like to see piggy porn?!?!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Why ya think I like to see piggy porn?!?!





Piggy porn is SMOKIN' HAWT!    



Fishbait LOVES it when Wobbert-Woo!  sends me piggy porn.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Piggy porn is SMOKIN' HAWT!
> 
> 
> 
> Fishbait LOVES it when Wobbert-Woo!  sends me piggy porn.



You going to name one of Rob's Piggies for me??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ya'll have all of it you want i'll stick to bacon


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 1, 2011)

I need to come huntin with ya'll.....

here piggy piggy....

Hello errybody! Hope all is well in your worlds.
Gotta make it through the day..and den headed to PCB for some R & R. 
Can't believe it's July already...sheesh
Anybody else headed to PC for the 4th?

Oh, and Quackdaddy, I called yo boy Justin. I think he is taking us out one day while we are there. Gonna be awesome!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> I need to come huntin with ya'll.....
> 
> here piggy piggy....
> 
> ...



NO but headed to the lake for some R &R, we on the same track


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mornin yall! 


Keebs is today better than yesterday?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You going to name one of Rob's Piggies for me??



Already have. 


His name is "John" and he's just begging for a broadhead to the behind.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 1, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> I need to come huntin with ya'll.....
> 
> here piggy piggy....
> 
> ...


Hello Brother


bigox911 said:


> Mornin yall!
> 
> 
> Keebs is today better than yesterday?


WHats up Lee


turtlebug said:


> Already have.
> 
> 
> His name is "John" and he's just begging for a broadhead to the behind.



That is the perfect name,  and one shot I will not miss


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Piggy porn is SMOKIN' HAWT!
> Fishbait LOVES it when Wobbert-Woo!  sends me piggy porn.






DeltaHalo said:


> I need to come huntin with ya'll.....
> 
> here piggy piggy....
> 
> ...


 Safe trip!



bigox911 said:


> Mornin yall!
> Keebs is today better than yesterday?


  thanks!
You get some peppers put up?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Count down to lunch has started


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Count down to lunch has started



But you just got the rooster yesterday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But you just got the rooster yesterday


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Safe trip!
> 
> 
> thanks!
> You get some peppers put up?



Good to hear it 

After the 4th gonna get too it...some neighbors needed some for different stuff so I made some deliveries this morning, but there are plenty that are going to be waiting when we get back


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

Mornin neighbors!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin neighbors!!!



Mornin, Jeff...yall doin alright today


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin, Jeff...yall doin alright today



Yessir....as of rat now anyway. How y'all is???

Ain't figgered out what I'm doin for da weekend though


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin neighbors!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>




Moanin homey  Wut lake you gonna be floatin in???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Blackshear


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Count down to lunch has started





threeleggedpigmy said:


> But you just got the rooster yesterday







*Wut's fer Lunch???*


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Golden Corral, not my chicken


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Blackshear



10-4....thinkin bout goin to Oconee, not chure yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

Lookin like mater sammy's here......got about 10 BIG red'uns on the counter top


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmmm, switched from Mucinex-D to regular Mucinex and I'll feeling a difference. 

Maybe the Mucinex with the pseudoephedrine was drying it up too much?  


Okay, going to get lessons on multiple-cats-that-aren't-mine feeding and then shoving Bait and ERD out the door.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lunch is served.!     Afternoon everybody.  Keebs, hope ur feeling better.  Lea, sorry about ur sinuses...my wife suffers thru that also.  Not fun.  Robert, make sure to post some piggy porn for all to see, and Jeff, why don't we get together tomorrow or Sunday?  Looking forward to some blueberry jam from MisT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Lunch is served.!     Afternoon everybody.  Keebs, hope ur feeling better.  Lea, sorry about ur sinuses...my wife suffers thru that also.  Not fun.  Robert, make sure to post some piggy porn for all to see, and Jeff, why don't we get together tomorrow or Sunday?  Looking forward to some blueberry jam from MisT.




That'll werk!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah...to Keebs, Momma Keebs, and Ms Bootyshooter.....hope y'all get over that mess that's draggin ya down


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That'll werk!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

Izzz tired, nothing like hauling butt down to Mama's house, grabbing all her meds, booking it to the hospital, turning it over to the Head Nurse, visitin with a "not quiet with it" Mama (because she hasn't had any of her meds since yesterday! ) and flying back to get gas, get back to the office to heat up my lemon pepper baked chicken, squash casserole & marinated veggies to eat, to have the co-worker leave to go look at a chair for her hubby while she is ON THE CLOCK!!!  Yes, I clocked out & will use comp time to compensate for the more than hour it took me to see to my Mother!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That'll werk!!





boneboy96 said:


>


 who's runnin the video camera this time!??!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> who's runnin the video camera this time!??!



there won't be no video!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> who's runnin the video camera this time!??!



To get the most realistic effect, prolly bof of us, so that it reflects the actual conditions


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> there won't be no video!


 there NEEDS to be!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> there won't be no video!





Jeff C. said:


> To get the most realistic effect, prolly bof of us, so that it reflects the actual conditions




This is gonna work out Great!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Izzz tired, nothing like hauling butt down to Mama's house, grabbing all her meds, booking it to the hospital, turning it over to the Head Nurse, visitin with a "not quiet with it" Mama (because she hasn't had any of her meds since yesterday! ) and flying back to get gas, get back to the office to heat up my lemon pepper baked chicken, squash casserole & marinated veggies to eat, to have the co-worker leave to go look at a chair for her hubby while she is ON THE CLOCK!!!  Yes, I clocked out & will use comp time to compensate for the more than hour it took me to see to my Mother!



Busy bee, while she's gone do what i'm fixin to do , take a nap. 5 will get here quicker , well i might leave early


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> This is gonna work out Great!!!


 ya'll get your story's straight & get back with me!



mudracing101 said:


> Busy bee, while she's gone do what i'm fixin to do , take a nap. 5 will get here quicker , well i might leave early


 then the phone wakes me up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

A'ight....gotta run for a few!!! Dang, I'm gonna hate getting out in this Friday aft, 4th of July weekend traffic. I gaurontee it's building rat now....idjitfest 

BBL


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2011)

What I meant was there won't be any video.


Posted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya'll get your story's straight & get back with me!
> 
> 
> then the phone wakes me up!




It's leadin up to be a good'un so far


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight....gotta run for a few!!! Dang, I'm gonna hate getting out in this Friday aft, 4th of July weekend traffic. I gaurontee it's building rat now....idjitfest
> 
> BBL



be careful


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What I meant was there won't be any video.
> 
> 
> Posted.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What I meant was there won't be any video.
> 
> 
> Posted.



what about pics


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight....gotta run for a few!!! Dang, I'm gonna hate getting out in this Friday aft, 4th of July weekend traffic. I gaurontee it's building rat now....idjitfest
> 
> BBL


It is down here, I don't doubt it is up your way!



boneboy96 said:


> What I meant was there won't be any video.
> 
> 
> Posted.


 you have my email......................... 



Jeff C. said:


> It's leadin up to be a good'un so far


It always does with you two involved!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> be careful




Naw....THEY..... better be careful!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2011)

stay thirsty my friend!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2011)

Well off to the N GA mtns for the weekend.   Someone needs to pull in the coffee in the morning on Sat and Sunday.

Stay safe this weekend there will be crazies out there.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm stuck in the parking lot of walmart with a dead battery.  Help!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well off to the N GA mtns for the weekend.   Someone needs to pull in the coffee in the morning on Sat and Sunday.
> 
> Stay safe this weekend there will be crazies out there.


  Have a great weekend, gobler!



deermeat270 said:


> I'm stuck in the parking lot of walmart with a dead battery.  Help!!!!!!!


 which one?????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 1, 2011)

[/B]





deermeat270 said:


> I'm stuck in the parking lot of walmart with a dead battery.  Help!!!!!!!



Which one?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

Put your curser in the center & move it really, really fast!!!!!!

http://www.selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan.html


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well off to the N GA mtns for the weekend.   Someone needs to pull in the coffee in the morning on Sat and Sunday.
> 
> Stay safe this weekend there will be crazies out there.


Have a good one



deermeat270 said:


> I'm stuck in the parking lot of walmart with a dead battery.  Help!!!!!!!


Which one


Keebs said:


> Put your curser in the center & move it really, really fast!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan.html


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Have a good one
> 
> 
> Which one


He's fast, ain't he????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

I can do no wrong for a while. I just bought my Lady a pair of Danner Sharptail snake boots. She is right happy...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He's fast, ain't he????


Yes


Nicodemus said:


> I can do no wrong for a while. I just bought my Lady a pair of Danner Sharptail snake boots. She is right happy...



Hey Nic


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I can do no wrong for a while. I just bought my Lady a pair of Danner Sharptail snake boots. She is right happy...


 When you do good, you really do good!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Hey Nic



Howdy Mud. How`s little Quack? 



Keebs said:


> When you do good, you really do good!!




I think that gal loves me.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Mud. How`s little Quack?
> I think that gal loves me.


 She's gotta................ or be slap outta her head!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Mud. How`s little Quack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My son said they are doing better today, all the girls stay on one side away from him I'm out till prob. Thursday . Ya'll be safe and have a good 4th


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My son said they are doing better today, all the girls stay on one side away from him I'm out till prob. Thursday . Ya'll be safe and have a good 4th


Later Mud, have a safe one!!!  Don't forget to text!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Put your curser in the center & move it really, really fast!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan.html




Keebs, I swear that I saw this guy in the lane beside me while driving through Atlanta earlier.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I swear that I saw this guy in the lane beside me while driving through Atlanta earlier.


 

Ok, I'm outta here too, catch ya'll later, if not, have a safe weekend & Happy 4th!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

lawd, what a day. I did NOT see that coming. Very few pic's of pigs. Some camera malfunctions( all on our bargain ebay camera's), it was some kinda hot out there, and i ran into a cute little gal cruising timber for Plum Creek. She hasn't decided if they are gonna whack another 30-40 acres or not with timber prices being so bad right now. Anyway, we should be able to kill at least a couple of pigs without too much difficulty:


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2011)

Piggy porn!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

Ya`ll better start killin` some hogs, before they root the house up. 

I shot the most unbelievable rifle this mornin`. If I had a pocketfull of money...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll better start killin` some hogs, before they root the house up.
> 
> I shot the most unbelievable rifle this mornin`. If I had a pocketfull of money...



what was the rifle, Nic?
I haven't decided whether to shoot muzzleloader, crossbow, rifle, or just go for the high body count with a shotgun.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 1, 2011)

i smell hog booty


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2011)

Whoop getting us some more rain.




Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll better start killin` some hogs, before they root the house up.
> 
> I shot the most unbelievable rifle this mornin`. If I had a pocketfull of money...



Tell us more, Nic... what was it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

killa86 said:


> i smell hog booty



sorry, thats me. Havent showered yet.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2011)

killa86 said:


> i smell hog booty



When its hot outside like this you gotta shower _atleast_ once a week to keep from smelling that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> what was the rifle, Nic?
> I haven't decided whether to shoot muzzleloader, crossbow, rifle, or just go for the high body count with a shotgun.





It was a Secret Service sniper rifle. 308, built on a Remington 700 action. I`ve shot a lot of different rifles in my life, but this one was different. You really wouldn`t want this one to be shot at you, from any range.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It was a Secret Service sniper rifle. 308, built on a Remington 700 action. I`ve shot a lot of different rifles in my life, but this one was different. You really wouldn`t want this one to be shot at you, from any range.


sweet!!!
add a 4th generation nightvision scope and you would have the ultimate night hog hunting machine.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, thats me. Havent showered yet.




no problem its almost saturday



slip said:


> When its hot outside like this you gotta shower _atleast_ once a week to keep from smelling that.




im keepin my fingers crossed


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sweet!!!
> add a 4th generation nightvision scope and you would have the ultimate night hog hunting machine.





This one had one of those 1,00 yard scopes on it. I`m not kiddin`,Robert, you could shoot a deer in the eye with this thing, at unbelievable distances.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It was a Secret Service sniper rifle. 308, built on a Remington 700 action. I`ve shot a lot of different rifles in my life, but this one was different. You really wouldn`t want this one to be shot at you, from any range.



Sweet!


----------



## killa86 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This one had one of those 1,00 yard scopes on it. I`m not kiddin`,Robert, you could shoot a deer in the eye with this thing, at unbelievable distances.



robert might be able to hit it  dont think i could though.  a nice rifle and a fancy scope dont help with the shakin much.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 1, 2011)

hey robert need a little help with dem piggies


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

killa86 said:


> robert might be able to hit it  dont think i could though.  a nice rifle and a fancy scope dont help with the shakin much.





It almost converted me from a single shot.   

Time to go fetch the pizzas!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hey robert need a little help with dem piggies



I haven't killed one yet either. Its been a rogh year getting them patterned. Evilrubberducky is the only one thats even put two in the truck. 
Time to get the turkey pot pie in the oven.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 1, 2011)

i know this will sound crazy but if youre in an area with slight swirlin winds lay in the prone position. we had a feeder last year that they were comin to daily but i would go in there to hunt and not see a thing decided to lay in the grass in the prone position and they were right on time had no idea i was there.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 1, 2011)

2 years ago had 3 different groups of hogs coming in to 3 different feeders had a total of 62 hogs on 219 acres on camera that i knew about. thats pretty insane i only killed 9 that year due to feeder malfunctions and a sow that decided she likes the flavor of a feeder motor and a battery just fine


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been waiting for several days for Bubba to tell y'all that he's been accepted to the greatest college of all times - the University of Alabama.   Since he hasn't done it, I will. Congrats to my hubby!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

I wanna go, i just don't wanna pay for it. 
Obama, can you help a brother out?


----------



## killa86 (Jul 1, 2011)

youre a brotheryou can get all kinds of help


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2011)

Can ya get me a Bama T-shirt...size XXL?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Can ya get me a Bama T-shirt...size XXL?



You ain't got internet shopping at your house?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

okay, the turkey pot pie isn't the greatest but its edible. No more GON magazine recipes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I've been waiting for several days for Bubba to tell y'all that he's been accepted to the greatest college of all times - the University of Alabama.   Since he hasn't done it, I will. Congrats to my hubby!





AttaPookie!!  You gonna join a frat??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I've been waiting for several days for Bubba to tell y'all that he's been accepted to the greatest college of all times - the University of Alabama.   Since he hasn't done it, I will. Congrats to my hubby!






YeeeHawww....I can hear da stories now, in a thrilling new autobiography called "Pookie goes back to College".

Congrats Robert!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> AttaPookie!!  You gonna join a frat??


Of course, not!!! 
*looks both ways*


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2011)

Dang that was a good deal .... Dad traded a bunch of garden goodies for some salmon his friend caught in alaska .... best salmon i ever had.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang that was a good deal .... Dad traded a bunch of garden goodies for some salmon his friend caught in alaska .... best salmon i ever had.





Good trade!! I got buttercup squash and pinto beans sproutin` right now.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I've been waiting for several days for Bubba to tell y'all that he's been accepted to the greatest college of all times - the University of Alabama.   Since he hasn't done it, I will. Congrats to my hubby!




WOOT WOOT!!!! Congrats to Wobbert-Woo!      





rhbama3 said:


> I wanna go, i just don't wanna pay for it.
> Obama, can you help a brother out?




Hiya there HawtBamaFratBoy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Of course, not!!!
> *looks both ways*









What degree are you pursuing now??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

Good for you, Robert! Glad we got one smart one in here!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, the turkey pot pie isn't the greatest but its edible. No more GON magazine recipes.



Dessert is on the way.  



Oh and BTW, no more "ATV Dancing" with my hubby.    



He said and yes, I quote...

"Robert and I had a good time Monday. We rode tandem on your four wheeler. We did Swan Lake."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What degree are you pursuing now??






Massage therapist??


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good trade!! I got buttercup squash and pinto beans sproutin` right now.



 Awesome. My pumpkins and squash are sprouting too ... just hope the turkey dont eat the sprouts...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

Dadgum knee is eatin` me alive this evenin`.   Like it hasn`t in years. Whiskey, strong, red whiskey.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum knee is eatin` me alive this evenin`.   Like it hasn`t in years. Whiskey, strong, red whiskey.





Ice doesn't help??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ice doesn't help??





Sure don`t, Brother. This hurt is in the bones. Been botherin` me all afternoon. I know I have to get it replaced, I just hate havin` to do it. It gets bad enough, I will.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear God what have I done.    

I let Abbey have a friend over tonight. I'm stuck in the house with two obnoxious 13 year old girls.  

They've been fed and have taken over my living room. Watching TV is pointless for all the cackling. 

I'll be retreating to my bedroom with the grouchy cat within an hour.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure don`t, Brother. This hurt is in the bones. Been botherin` me all afternoon. I know I have to get it replaced, I just hate havin` to do it. It gets bad enough, I will.



I wanna push your wheelchair!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Dear God what have I done.
> 
> I let Abbey have a friend over tonight. I'm stuck in the house with two obnoxious 13 year old girls.
> 
> ...



On a brighter note, Da boyz are here!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Dear God what have I done.
> 
> I let Abbey have a friend over tonight. I'm stuck in the house with two obnoxious 13 year old girls.
> 
> ...






Give 'em the keys to your car and a couple hundred dollars and tell them to be back home before daylight . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I wanna push your wheelchair!





I ain`t gonna be in no wheelchair, thank you!!!  

Gonna git me a fancy, go anywhere, little motorized buggy with big mudgrips, quiet muffler, and a padded gunrail across the front. 

You welcome to ride with me though.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> On a brighter note, Da boyz are here!!!




Lemme know how the cobbler is.  





Hooked On Quack said:


> Give 'em the keys to your car and a couple hundred dollars and tell them to be back home before daylight . . .




I've got a better idea, why don't you and Dawn come kidnap me and I'll just let them have the whole house.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Lemme know how the cobbler is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'l let you know as soon as we finish stratergizing hog killing in the morning.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t gonna be in no wheelchair, thank you!!!
> 
> Gonna git me a fancy, go anywhere, little motorized buggy with big mudgrips, quiet muffler, and a padded gunrail across the front.
> 
> You welcome to ride with me though.




Awesome 

We can do Swan Lake like Wobert and Bait.    


I can see you draggin a doe behind one of them Little Rascal scooters.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Awesome
> 
> We can do Swan Lake like Wobert and Bait.
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'l let you know as soon as we finish stratergizing hog killing in the morning.



Yall don't need no dangd strategizing. 

Just walk in blazing.   


Shoot low boys, they've got their snouts to the ground.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Massage therapist??



But then he'll have to have someone to practice on.  He's afraid of makin' you jealous. So he's just going to do general studies.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2011)

Have yall seen this one yet?


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Awesome
> 
> We can do Swan Lake like Wobert and Bait.
> 
> ...



Hey, some of those scooters have some power! He could just ride to a spot in the woods and shoot from the scooter. 



turtlebug said:


> Yall don't need no dangd strategizing.
> 
> Just walk in blazing.
> 
> ...



You know the boys - they gotta plan where each person will go and then decide which pig they'll shoot once the pigs come to the feeder. Although we both know that the pigs that are on the cameras everyday will not be there tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Lemme know how the cobbler is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like a plan!!  We can play Nekkid Twista!!




Bubbette said:


> But then he'll have to have someone to practice on.  He's afraid of makin' you jealous. So he's just going to do general studies.





Pookie done left me for Fishbait anyhow . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2011)

Whoop  ... pulled out a 19lb wallermelon.

still eating off the last one so this ones going to work wiff dad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

slip said:


> have yall seen this one yet?




ouch!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2011)

Y'all get a chanct toast a drink to Hankus. Pretty sure the ol boy could use it. Thanks.


C I'll definitely be north next friday/saturday


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like a plan!!  We can play Nekkid Twista!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I plan to spend some quality time wit you in da ducblind this year. 

Bugsy got mad skillz!! 
She makes an awesome peach cobbler!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Y'all get a chanct toast a drink to Hankus. Pretty sure the ol boy could use it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> C I'll definitely be north next friday/saturday




You got it Drankus!!

 Just as I thought, talked to MizT and she said that's the weekend we are takin Jared to Illinois for 2 weeks to hang out with Grandpa.

One of these days we'll hook up....blame it


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I plan to spend some quality time wit you in da ducblind this year.
> 
> Bugsy got mad skillz!!
> She makes an awesome peach cobbler!



Glad you approve.  



It's a really really really sorrow filled night for me. 

These girls won't HUSH! 


I'm sooooo tempted to get into Bait's beer stash tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sooooo tempted to get into Bait's beer stash tonight.



I double dog dare you...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I double dog dare you...



I'd soooo be banded.    



Missing my Fishbait.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sooooo tempted to get into Bait's beer stash tonight.



Yeah, mix some nyquil in there for em and it'll be peace a quiet for about 8 hours.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, mix some nyquil in there for em and it'll be peace a quiet for about 8 hours.



I can't give nyquil and beer to two 13 year old girls.   







Oh, you mean for me.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It's a really really really git drunk night for me



Me tooooooooooooo


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I can't give nyquil and beer to two 13 year old girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you _can_ ...

but that'll work too.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Well, you _can_ ...
> 
> but that'll work too.



Don't tempt me. They're comparing ringtones now. 

It sounds like a tween techno party in here.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2011)

that was a good race


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm a 38 Special nut.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm a Special nut.



You trying to compete with Quack?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You trying to compete with Quack?




I'm in a house with two 13 year old girls on an ice-cream high. Quack can't hold a candle to me for the next 24 hours. 


Trace Adkins and 38 Special......

Wild Eyed Southern Boys    


Love Em!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 1, 2011)

Ooooh, new episode of My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding. 


Gotta throw DJ mode to the wayside for the next hour.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh lawd that cake was _wayyyy_ too sweet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

Poke chop biscuit with a slab of mater and hoop cheese melted on it !!  Mmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poke chop biscuit with a slab of mater and hoop cheese melted on it !!  Mmmmmmmmmm!!


Nom Nom Nom NOm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nom Nom Nom NOm





stawkstawkstawk . . .


----------



## killa86 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum knee is eatin` me alive this evenin`.   Like it hasn`t in years. Whiskey, strong, red whiskey.




Sorry about your knee Nic its probably hurtin from all the common sense tail kickin wisdom you spoke of in the "You Want A Job" thread. They just aint got no idea.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stawkstawkstawk . . .



The stawking skillz are strong in the one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The stawking skillz are strong in the one.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The stawking skillz are strong in the one.



Umm yes stawker he is. Lurking about he does. Yes watching and poking. Umm he is strong this one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

Anybody Home???


----------



## killa86 (Jul 1, 2011)

got viewfinders?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!  Not for long though, fixing to a complete shutdown.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody Home???


I'm yo Huckleberry..........For a few more minutes!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm yo Huckleberry..........For a few more minutes!!





Ya'll going to the fireworks show tonight??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll going to the fireworks show tonight??


Headed to Jake Allen's place in the morning...........I reckon there will be a few firecrackers there!!.........At the very least Tomi will be there!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Headed to Jake Allen's place in the morning...........I reckon there will be a few firecrackers there!!.........At the very least Tomi will be there!!





You sho got dat right!!  Bring her some peanut butter crackers from me!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2011)

killa86 said:


> got viewfinders?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!  Not for long though, fixing to a complete shutdown.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm yo Huckleberry..........For a few more minutes!!




Got caught up a readin that faces of meth thread. Bad stuff!!!

Y'all have a good 2nd, 3rd, & 4th 

I'm out


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Got caught up a readin that faces of meth thread. Bad stuff!!!
> 
> Y'all have a good 2nd, 3rd, & 4th
> 
> I'm out


Yep Plenty of scary images in that one!!

Back at ya Bro!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You sho got dat right!!  Bring her some peanut butter crackers from me!!


Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Got caught up a readin that faces of meth thread. Bad stuff!!!
> 
> Y'all have a good 2nd, 3rd, & 4th
> 
> I'm out



Figure on Sunday!  Andrew has to work from 11-7 Sunday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2011)

Anybody going to a firework show this weekend??


Dawn and I are going to one tonight!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 2, 2011)

Top of the morning to all yall fine folks! Hope everyone has a good and safe 4th weekend.   

Well, were about to roll out headed to the beach for a week.  Yall hold it down in here!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You got it Drankus!!



Thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Thanks





Moanin nephew!!  You're up mighty early???


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2011)

kinda slow this mornin so


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2011)

wake up!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2011)

Are one of y'all gonna come mow and edge my lawn or am I gonna have to do it myself???


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are one of y'all gonna come mow and edge my lawn or am I gonna have to do it myself???



how much do i get paid to cut your grass


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 2, 2011)

Headed out for the day. Yall have a good one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are one of y'all gonna come mow and edge my lawn or am I gonna have to do it myself???





Seth carter said:


> how much do i get paid to cut your grass





There you go Hugh, hire my boy and alleviate yo trubbles . . .


Not only that, BUT if yo wifey wants to paint a room, Seth will lick all the old paint off . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There you go Hugh, hire my boy and alleviate yo trubbles . . .


Dang grass will be 2" taller by the time that midget gets here..


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang grass will be 2" taller by the time that midget gets here..



were did u get that im a midjit? im six foot tall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang grass will be 2" taller by the time that midget gets here..





You can pay him in cheap beer . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can pay him in cheap beer . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 2, 2011)

Fishbait got one mid-sized boar.  First kill with the SX-AR that we got him for Christmas. 

ERD and Wobbert-Woo!  haven't seen anything this morning. 

Hope they do more this afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>




Just tryin to hook you up . . . 





turtlebug said:


> Fishbait got one mid-sized boar.  First kill with the SX-AR that we got him for Christmas.
> 
> ERD and Wobbert-Woo!  haven't seen anything this morning.
> 
> Hope they do more this afternoon.






Good deal!!



Need a massage ????


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait got one mid-sized boar.  First kill with the SX-AR that we got him for Christmas.
> 
> ERD and Wobbert-Woo!  haven't seen anything this morning.
> 
> Hope they do more this afternoon.



i knew it was quiet this mornin yall are all off shooting pigs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2011)

Good night/day ya'll, gotta buncha stuff to do when I get up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait got one mid-sized boar.  First kill with the SX-AR that we got him for Christmas.
> 
> ERD and Wobbert-Woo!  haven't seen anything this morning.
> 
> Hope they do more this afternoon.


Them boys need to try dressin up in a Rosie O'donnell costume and givin a few snorts. Them piggies will come runnin to mama...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i knew it was quiet this mornin yall are all off shooting pigs




Not me. I'm home with Mini-Me and her friend that spent the night. 

I'd much rather be in the woods but somebody had to stay home and feed Fishbait's mom's cats.  

All this trouble and I still can't convince Fishbait to let me have THUMB KITTY!   





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Them boys need to try dressin up in a Rosie O'donnell costume and givin a few snorts. Them piggies will come runnin to mama...




Don't give em any ideas.    

But that would be funny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2011)

Playin DJ in a couple of weeks at a neighbor's 50th BD party. Puttin together a playlist on the laptop.....good thing it's walkin distance from home


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2011)

Grass mowed, bills paid, had hot dogs for lunch, now to work out the next two weeks before I get to hang out on the beach and by this tiny little pool...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Grass mowed, bills paid, had hot dogs for lunch, now to work out the next two weeks before I get to hang out on the beach and by this tiny little pool...
> View attachment 608545




I pity you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I pity you


  I got a good deal on it for the week. I mentioned the vrbo price for a similar unit and the management company gave me 20% off, which made it cheaper than the vrbo deal after taxes an cleaning fees..

Personally, I plan on staying on a primarily liquid diet for that week...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2011)

Flooding here!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2011)

Gettin` a good rain here too!! 

Quack, how does it feel to have a rooster named after you??


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gettin` a good rain here too!!
> 
> Quack, how does it feel to have a rooster named after you??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gettin` a good rain here too!!
> 
> Quack, how does it feel to have a rooster named after you??






Kinda like getting kicked in da groin . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Flooding here!!!




Rain has been goin around me here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Rain has been goin around me here






If I was rain, I'd go around ya too . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Rain has been goin around me here



Same here .... lots of thunder and about 20 seconds of heavy rain .... gone.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Same here .... lots of thunder and about 20 seconds of heavy rain .... gone.


 same here in 30016


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2011)

Rain? What is rain?


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rain? What is rain?


 
*Rain* is liquid precipitation, as opposed to non-liquid kinds of precipitation such as snow, hail and sleet. Rain requires the presence of a thick layer of the atmosphere to have temperatures above the melting point of water near and above the Earth's surface. On Earth, it is the condensation of atmospheric water vapor into drops of water heavy enough to fall, often making it to the surface. Two processes, possibly acting together, can lead to air becoming saturated leading to rainfall: cooling the air or adding water vapor to the air. Virga is precipitation that begins falling to the earth but evaporates before reaching the surface; it is one of the ways air can become saturated. Precipitation forms via collision with other rain drops or ice crystals within a cloud. Rain drops range in size from oblate, pancake-like shapes for larger drops, to small spheres for smaller drops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If I was rain, I'd go around ya too . . .




No you wouldn't....you'd be teasin me with little sprinkles



slip said:


> Same here .... lots of thunder and about 20 seconds of heavy rain .... gone.



Did you get any of that yesterday aft/eve??? Missed me altogether. Both of my brother's got a heavy heavy rain, one in Stockbridge, the other in McDonough


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> *Rain* is liquid precipitation, as opposed to non-liquid kinds of precipitation such as snow, hail and sleet. Rain requires the presence of a thick layer of the atmosphere to have temperatures above the melting point of water near and above the Earth's surface. On Earth, it is the condensation of atmospheric water vapor into drops of water heavy enough to fall, often making it to the surface. Two processes, possibly acting together, can lead to air becoming saturated leading to rainfall: cooling the air or adding water vapor to the air. Virga is precipitation that begins falling to the earth but evaporates before reaching the surface; it is one of the ways air can become saturated. Precipitation forms via collision with other rain drops or ice crystals within a cloud. Rain drops range in size from oblate, pancake-like shapes for larger drops, to small spheres for smaller drops.



Dude!!! The sum total of words in that one post exceeds the total of words in all 1589 of your other posts...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude!!! The sum total of words in that one post exceeds the total of words in all 1589 of your other posts...




What you up to, MIG???


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No you wouldn't....you'd be teasin me with little sprinkles
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get any of that yesterday aft/eve??? Missed me altogether. Both of my brother's got a heavy heavy rain, one in Stockbridge, the other in McDonough



Just enough to wet the first half inch of dirt ... but i dont think we'll even get that much today.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude!!! The sum total of words in that one post exceeds the total of words in all 1589 of your other posts...


 true that
mr 29,672  posts


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What you up to, MIG???


Just got back from eatin some Messican food. Now I'm stuffed..


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gettin` a good rain here too!!
> 
> Quack, how does it feel to have a rooster named after you??



Great. Quack gets a rooster named after him and I get named after a rooster. No justice in this world...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2011)

RoosterTodd said:


> Great. Quack gets a rooster named after him and I get named after a rooster. No justice in this world...





That`s right, I gave you that nickname when you was a little bitty thing.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 2, 2011)

howdy nic. hows ur knee doin today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2011)

Killa from Manilla, or Killa from Mozilla, but Killa from Hoschton just don't rhyme...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2011)

killa86 said:


> howdy nic. hows ur knee doin today.





Not good. I halfway concerned about this blasted thing. Thanks for askin`.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Not good. I halfway concerned about this blasted thing. Thanks for askin`.



try switchin brands of shoes. i used to wear only cowboy boots for years old lace ups. well found out that those are bad for your knees and feet. so i switched to tennis shoes and real ugly comfortable shoes. im gettin older and dont care what nobody thinks.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Killa from Manilla, or Killa from Mozilla, but Killa from Hoschton just don't rhyme...



what up miguel from winroeganville.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 2, 2011)

well were leavin to go to la luna in winder. im hungry


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2011)

killa86 said:


> try switchin brands of shoes. i used to wear only cowboy boots for years old lace ups. well found out that those are bad for your knees and feet. so i switched to tennis shoes and real ugly comfortable shoes. im gettin older and dont care what nobody thinks.





I don`t really think shoes will fix this one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2011)

killa86 said:


> well were leavin to go to la luna in winder. im hungry



Drive on down across 316 to El Real, next to Stevie B's. Much much better. Just ate there tonight.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t really think shoes will fix this one.



I hope your able to get it fixed up before deer season, Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2011)

slip said:


> I hope your able to get it fixed up before deer season, Nic?





I doubt it. If I got it worked on now, it wouldn`t be healed by deer season. Don`t you worry, I`ll be huntin`. I`ve gone back to my old ways, and hunt on the ground. I hunt deer like I do turkeys. Back up against a tree and set down. And when I kill one, holler for my boy.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I doubt it. If I got it worked on now, it wouldn`t be healed by deer season. Don`t you worry, I`ll be huntin`. I`ve gone back to my old ways, and hunt on the ground. I hunt deer like I do turkeys. Back up against a tree and set down. And when I kill one, holler for my boy.



Thats what im taking up, hunting deer like turkey ... i dont do heights and dont feel comfortable in any tree stand anymore so ... it works ... and i holler for dad


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2011)

People starting in with the fireworks about two days too early .... wait, its never to early for fireworks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2011)

slip said:


> People starting in with the fireworks about two days too early .... wait, its never to early for fireworks.





It is when it`s this dry! I hope they don`t set the woods on fire!! It is dry down here.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It is when it`s this dry! I hope they don`t set the woods on fire!! It is dry down here.



Yeah, true.

Its just firecrackers in a old cooking pot for me, this year. Bottle rockets or roman candles would burn down the woods right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just got back from eatin some Messican food. Now I'm stuffed..




Me too now...stuffed but jolly 



slip said:


> People starting in with the fireworks about two days too early .... wait, its never to early for fireworks.





Nicodemus said:


> It is when it`s this dry! I hope they don`t set the woods on fire!! It is dry down here.




Finally....one of these rains decided NOT to dance around me. Glad it wasn't Quack 


How you fine young men doin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2011)

Man dat mudbug stew looks some kinda good now..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone smell a skunk?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Anyone smell a skunk?



I know i'm rank after a day of hog hunting, but i didn't think i smelled that bad!
Man, what a day. Fishbait-bro killed a mid-size boar this morning and another one this evening. ERD heard hogs buut they didn't come out. I didn't hear anything this evening but had my rifle sling come apart as i was lowering my rifle. Nice 15 foot fall for a loaded 7mm-08. 
Hunting with a shotgun in the morning and then check and make sure the rifle is still sighted in. I don't see any obvious issues other than the scope cap doesn't fit right now. Ready for a hot shower and bed after the pizza and Aleve.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know i'm rank after a day of hog hunting, but i didn't think i smelled that bad!
> Man, what a day. Fishbait-bro killed a mid-size boar this morning and another one this evening. ERD heard hogs buut they didn't come out. I didn't hear anything this evening but had my rifle sling come apart as i was lowering my rifle. Nice 15 foot fall for a loaded 7mm-08.
> Hunting with a shotgun in the morning and then check and make sure the rifle is still sighted in. I don't see any obvious issues other than the scope cap doesn't fit right now. Ready for a hot shower and bed after the pizza and Aleve.



Naw.. the .30-06 barked tonight, dead skunk   

As for the falling loaded rifle  that might make me faint


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Naw.. the .30-06 barked tonight, dead skunk
> 
> As for the falling loaded rifle  that might make me faint



congrats on whacking Pepe le Pew. 
I threw jawbreakers at a coon. That was about it for me today.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know i'm rank after a day of hog hunting, but i didn't think i smelled that bad!
> Man, what a day. Fishbait-bro killed a mid-size boar this morning and another one this evening. ERD heard hogs buut they didn't come out. I didn't hear anything this evening but had my rifle sling come apart as i was lowering my rifle. Nice 15 foot fall for a loaded 7mm-08.
> Hunting with a shotgun in the morning and then check and make sure the rifle is still sighted in. I don't see any obvious issues other than the scope cap doesn't fit right now. Ready for a hot shower and bed after the pizza and Aleve.


Wow man .... that sucks!


SnowHunter said:


> Naw.. the .30-06 barked tonight, dead skunk
> 
> As for the falling loaded rifle  that might make me faint



30-06 on a skunk? 
was there much left?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> congrats on whacking Pepe le Pew.
> I threw jawbreakers at a coon. That was about it for me today.


Thats a waste of a few good jawbreakers 


slip said:


> Wow man .... that sucks!
> 
> 
> 30-06 on a skunk?
> was there much left?



It blew a chunk of white hair and skin 10 yds from the body... as for the body... there was a baseball sized hole with all the innards seeping out  

So, we got revenge for it killing the last of our adults this past Sunday night 

Oh, and I didn't shoot it, Na used the carbine, I was busy plugging my ears  that thang is loud


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Wow man .... that sucks!
> 
> 
> 30-06 on a skunk?
> was there much left?



dout it lol


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 2, 2011)

Boy howdy, im in bed before 11pm while at the beach on a sat night...  Guess im gettin old.. At least i hollared at some wimmens befor i laid down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Boy howdy, im in bed before 11pm while at the beach on a sat night...  Guess im gettin old.. At least i hollared at some wimmens befor i laid down.



What'd ya' yell at Jessica and Donna??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 3, 2011)

Good Morning folks.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning folks.



Good morning folks...good morning Kim!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning folks.





boneboy96 said:


> Good morning folks...good morning Kim!



Mornin boys.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2011)

Morning MC!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

First time ever posting from my blackberry. I killed a mean little 100 pound boar this morning. Wounded and in a briar bed, I was dumb enough to go in after him. Got exciting when he tried to get me. Full story and pics later.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> First time ever posting from my blackberry. I killed a mean little 100 pound boar this morning. Wounded and in a briar bed, I was dumb enough to go in after him. Got exciting when he tried to get me. Full story and pics later.



Pretty snazzy for somebody who wouldn't even send text messages a couple years ago ... welcome to the 21st century Bubba!    

And congrats on the hog too!    Now if you can just figure out to work the camera on that BB you can send us a pic!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> First time ever posting from my blackberry. I killed a mean little 100 pound boar this morning. Wounded and in a briar bed, I was dumb enough to go in after him. Got exciting when he tried to get me. Full story and pics later.



Congrats on the piggy Wingman!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hurry up wid the pics Robert.
Story too! 
This one I really want to hear!
Images in my mind......Robert....briars....mad pig...guns!!!


----------



## killa86 (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Drive on down across 316 to El Real, next to Stevie B's. Much much better. Just ate there tonight.



our service and food was incredible last night had a blast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hurry up wid the pics Robert.
> Story too!
> This one I really want to hear!
> Images in my mind......Robert....briars....mad pig...guns!!!


I'm sitting on the edge of my chair in anxious anticipation of this one..


----------



## killa86 (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know i'm rank after a day of hog hunting, but i didn't think i smelled that bad!
> Man, what a day. Fishbait-bro killed a mid-size boar this morning and another one this evening. ERD heard hogs buut they didn't come out. I didn't hear anything this evening but had my rifle sling come apart as i was lowering my rifle. Nice 15 foot fall for a loaded 7mm-08.
> Hunting with a shotgun in the morning and then check and make sure the rifle is still sighted in. I don't see any obvious issues other than the scope cap doesn't fit right now. Ready for a hot shower and bed after the pizza and Aleve.





Now Bama  you need not lower loaded rifles to the ground. Alot of us on here live vicariously through your pig and turkey stories. Be careful my friend oh and congrats  on the pepe le pew


----------



## killa86 (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> First time ever posting from my blackberry. I killed a mean little 100 pound boar this morning. Wounded and in a briar bed, I was dumb enough to go in after him. Got exciting when he tried to get me. Full story and pics later.




come on robert waitin on pics and storytime  i bet that litlle piggy was angry


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Pretty snazzy for somebody who wouldn't even send text messages a couple years ago ... welcome to the 21st century Bubba!
> 
> And congrats on the hog too!    Now if you can just figure out to work the camera on that BB you can send us a pic!



Ms.Elaine Yeah....he's gotta get up to speed if he's gonna go back to college and hang wiff the frat boyz 

He's startin off right atleast, chasin wounded hogs into a briar patch


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2011)

Robert!!!!


DOn`t make me come over there and turn this one loose in your den!!! Wake up and tell us the story!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> First time ever posting from my blackberry. I killed a mean little 100 pound boar this morning. Wounded and in a briar bed, I was dumb enough to go in after him. Got exciting when he tried to get me. Full story and pics later.




WTG Bubba....can't wait!!!! 

Well....you got accepted at BAMA didn ya   



Sorry Bro....I had to!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2011)

I got aholt of Keebs. She`s on her way over too.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert!!!!
> 
> 
> DOn`t make me come over there and turn this one loose in your den!!! Wake up and tell us the story!!!



pretty sure hes serious this time bad knee or not hes got a snake and he knows how to throw it at you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2011)

Afternoon folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks!!



Howdy Cuz!! What's shakin?.......wait, don't answer that..


----------



## killa86 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Cuz!! What's shakin?.......wait, don't answer that..



Good afternoon Quack and really really really dont answer that pleeeeeze.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 3, 2011)

How yall doin  Hawt out there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> How yall doin  Hawt out there


Hey Sis!! It just started boomin outside. I think we might actually get a little sprinkle this time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Cuz!! What's shakin?.......wait, don't answer that..





killa86 said:


> Good afternoon Quack and really really really dont answer that pleeeeeze.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 3, 2011)

only you Quack could figure out how to answer that without even speaking


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis!! It just started boomin outside. I think we might actually get a little sprinkle this time.



Send it here!!!

We need a few more of them mini rain storms we had a few weeks ago!  startin to look parched again


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

anybody here?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody here?





Yea. Now tell us the dadgumm  story!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea. Now tell us the dadgumm  story!!!!



would you like the short version or the long version? 
okay, gimme a few to make this Deadliest Catch/Swamp People/Ice Road Tuckers dramatic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> would you like the short version or the long version?
> okay, gimme a few to make this Deadliest Catch/Swamp People/Ice Road Tuckers dramatic.





Long version, with full details. As only you can tell it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> would you like the short version or the long version?
> okay, gimme a few to make this Deadliest Catch/Swamp People/Ice Road Tuckers dramatic.



How ever big the pig was, add 100 pounds!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>



what did i do now?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

The Life and Death of Gimpy

 He was a good little boar. Maybe not. We had watched his growth on trail cams over the weeks( okay, we had two night pic's of him).
 Anyway, this morning Fishbait-bro and i really had a hard time getting out of bed( seperate beds). Coffee and Aleve for breakfast and then headed out. The decision was made that we would put ERD in the most likely hog killing spot and then i would sleep in the box blind and fishbait would sleep in the stand behind camp.
 I rode my 4-wheeler as close as i dared, and then proceeded to walk slowly down the road. There is a nice wallow in the road that we had jumped pigs out of before, but this time it was empty. I passed on by heading to the foodplot. Slowly, i crested the hill and spotted a boar in the right lower edge of the foodplot. His head was down but 1 second later he raised up and spotted me. I threw my shotgun up as he started running and aimed just in front of his nose and pulled the trigger. It was a good shot, and he rolled head over heels like a rabbit. This is where things started going badly for me:
 After rolling around a couple of times the hog jumped up and started running toward the drain. As i threw the gun back up, he changed direction and started running toward a huge briar bed to the right. I shot again, and blew up the dirt all around his front legs, but he made it in. I ran down, drew my pistol and started trying to spot the hog in the thicket. All i could see was movement, and hear growling. I finally made out his head and shot. He roared, and turned toward me and came charging. I shot again, and then shot 3 more times as he lunged out of the briars. My last pistol shot hit him in the snout under his right eye. Only the vines kept him from making it that last foot and a half to my boot. He backed into the briar bed growling and snapping. This is when i did the first smart thing, which was to text fishbait to come help me with a wounded boar. Unfortunately, the hog didn't want to wait. He suddenly started bulldozing his way out of the briars heading away from me. I knew if he got 20 yards, he'd make the dropoff and be gone. Sooo, i ran around the briar bed and gave him another load of buckshot in the side of the head from 15 feet. If Bugsy had been there , she could have had a squishy nose as well as the squishy head. It was ugly! That ended the saga, but it still took me a couple of minutes to settle down. After fishbro arrived we put the hog on the back of my 4-wheeler. That was when Fish-bro noticed that the hogs leg was deformed and not broken by my shot like i thought.
All i wanted was a nap, and instead i had all that happen. 
On a better note, i checked my rifle and it was only one inch off after the 15 foot drop yesterday.
Here's the before and afters of Gimpy:


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2011)

Good thing you kilt that maneater! Hate to know Gimpy turned you into a Gimpy too!!

Great story!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good thing you kilt that maneater! Hate to know Gimpy turned you into a Gimpy too!!
> 
> Great story!!



I was very dissapointed in my little 22 mag pistol. I had to waste another 3.5 12ga. 00buck to put that sucker down. Guess i need to see if i can work on the sights at all.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 3, 2011)

nice story robert .300 win mags work wonders on hogs


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice piggy Bama.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

killa86 said:


> nice story robert .300 win mags work wonders on hogs



Naw, if i had had my 7mm-08 i would have dropped him drt probably. 50 yards with buckshot was just too far. 
That little 7-08 with a hornady sst poly tip is devastating on hogs and deer.
However, throwing jawbreakers at a raccoon was fun also. That was one confuzzled coon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Nice piggy Bama.



If it wasn't so grotesque, i'd show you what a full load of 12 ga. 00 buck shot did to his head.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If it wasn't so grotesque, i'd show you what a full load of 12 ga. 00 buck shot did to his head.



Wont bother me any.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Wont bother me any.



PM me your e-mail if you want to see it. It ain't fitting to post on here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Wont bother me any.



e-mail sent


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> PM me your e-mail if you want to see it. It ain't fitting to post on here.



He's gunna need glasses and a _big_ band-aid after that visit from you.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If it wasn't so grotesque, i'd show you what a full load of 12 ga. 00 buck shot did to his head.



It ain't THAT bad. 


Just put a snout on Achmed and the resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It ain't THAT bad.
> 
> 
> Just put a snout on Achmed and the resemblance is uncanny.



Bugsy!!!! 
Thanks for letting the boys come play Elmer Fudd with me this weekend. On a different note, SOMEBODY ate all the peach cobbler( which was most excellent) while we was hunting! 
 Hopefully, knocking out 3 of the smart boars will settle down the herds into some sort of pattern.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

Evening ya'll.   Bugsy, FB and Wobbert didn't have any rocks?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!!
> Thanks for letting the boys come play Elmer Fudd with me this weekend. On a different note, SOMEBODY ate all the peach cobbler( which was most excellent) while we was hunting!
> Hopefully, knocking out 3 of the smart boars will settle down the herds into some sort of pattern.



You're most welcome. 

Blackberry for next weekend. 


ERD is already carrying on about it.  

Mini-Me and I had a pretty good time until we had to go outside in the smoke yesterday. The visibility here was horrible from about 2 til 5, maybe 40 feet.  I was glad ERD was with yall instead of here breathing in all that crud.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Evening ya'll.   Bugsy, FB and Wobbert didn't have any rocks?




Hey Lane! 

Apparently Wobbert-Woo!  had jawbreakers and a coon.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Lane!
> 
> Apparently Wobbert-Woo!  had jawbreakers and a coon.  :rolf:



Yea I read that. Wondered if he had a bag full, and wondered why he didn't throw them at the piggie.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Evening ya'll.   Bugsy, FB and Wobbert didn't have any rocks?



kicking them in the head and throwing rocks just didn't work like i hoped. Of course, judging by how things went with that little Heritage 22 mag revolver this morning, it was just as effective.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> kicking them in the head and throwing rocks just didn't work like i hoped. Of course, judging by how things went with that little Heritage 22 mag revolver this morning, it was just as effective.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

Where's Nic? I got a question.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> kicking them in the head and throwing rocks just didn't work like i hoped. Of course, judging by how things went with that little Heritage 22 mag revolver this morning, it was just as effective.



If you'd have had Bait's rifle, you could've just clubbed him over the head. 

Gonna take up a collection and get you a .44 Magnum.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> If you'd have had Bait's rifle, you could've just clubbed him over the head.
> 
> Gonna take up a collection and get you a .44 Magnum.



I got $2.00....sounds like a good cause. We wouldn't want him to get mowed over!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> If you'd have had Bait's rifle, you could've just clubbed him over the head.
> 
> Gonna take up a collection and get you a .44 Magnum.



No, i just need a better pistol. Not a bigger pistol. That machine gun of his is wicked looking but lawd it is so heavy!
My rifle is back in action, so issues like this won't happen often. Still plan to try to take one with the crossbow, but it is so nice and easy to just pull a trigger and watch them drop.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Where's Nic? I got a question.




Blackbeards?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm just now jumpin back into this thread. Do I have this right? Wobert was clubbing piggies at the pig clubbing club??


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

All right lookout. Phillip is in da house.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just now jumpin back into this thread. Do I have this right? Wobert was clubbing piggies at the pig clubbing club??



I'm so confused. I don't know if anybody has any rights anymore.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

T-Bug, I long for the cool temps we had at Cheehaw.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2011)

What`cha got, Laney?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just now jumpin back into this thread. Do I have this right? Wobert was clubbing piggies at the pig clubbing club??



No, i was in da briar bed with a crazed boar that didn't like getting shot( or shot at) with a 22 mag revolver. The head kickin' rock chunkin' coup de grace was last year. I don't do that no mo'.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What`cha got, Laney?



Well, I've got a homemade half stock muzzle loader. The hammer trigger is not locking the hammer back. Was wondering if when the weather cools down, I drive down and you take a look at it, and then refresh my memory as to how to load it. I'll pay for the powder and patches.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Well, I've got a homemade half stock muzzle loader. The hammer trigger is not locking the hammer back. Was wondering if when the weather cools down, I drive down and you take a look at it, and then refresh my memory as to how to load it. I'll pay for the powder and patches.





Sure, be glad to look at it. I ain`t gonna charge you for none of that stuff!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Well, I've got a homemade half stock muzzle loader. The hammer trigger is not locking the hammer back. Was wondering if when the weather cools down, I drive down and you take a look at it, and then refresh my memory as to how to load it. I'll pay for the powder and patches.



Lemme know when you come down. I'll bring my TC Renegade( bad hammer blowback) and we can talk while Nic fixes all our stuff.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure, be glad to look at it. I ain`t gonna charge you for none of that stuff!



Thanks Nic. Looking forward to it. It was made by my friends father. It was a christmas present to my dad. He shot it and loved that thing. He passed away a year later. It has not been fired since.

Now I've got a 17 yr old son, that I would like to pass it down to, when I'm gone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lemme know when you come down. I'll bring my TC Renegade( bad hammer blowback) and we can talk while Nic fixes all our stuff.





Come on! We can set the field on fire!!


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lemme know when you come down. I'll bring my TC Renegade( bad hammer blowback) and we can talk while Nic fixes all our stuff.




    I'd come down now, but I don't think I'd stay on the ground with all the knats.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Come on! We can set the field on fire!!



My Renegade has a bad habit of the hammer blowing back off the nipple. I tried to tighten the hammer, but it is as far as it can go. The last time i shot it, i had to pull a piece of the percussion cap out of my cheek. Haven't shot it since.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My Renegade has a bad habit of the hammer blowing back off the nipple. I tried to tighten the hammer, but it is as far as it can go. The last time i shot it, i had to pull a piece of the percussion cap out of my cheek. Haven't shot it since.





We`ll tinker with it.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My Renegade has a bad habit of the hammer blowing back off the nipple. I tried to tighten the hammer, but it is as far as it can go. The last time i shot it, i had to pull a piece of the percussion cap out of my cheek. Haven't shot it since.




Dang Robert!  I wouldn't choot/Quacks sp, either. That had to hurt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)

What's happenin' in Albany for the 4th??? I've gotta come down tomorrow for a meeting Tuesday morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's happenin' in Albany for the 4th??? I've gotta come down tomorrow for a meeting Tuesday morning.



murder, robbery, assault, shopping at walmart. You know, the usual.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

time to forage.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> murder, robbery, assault, shopping at walmart. You know, the usual.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2011)

Where'd yall go?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

watching Talladega Nights, re-heating some Publix fried chicken, and considering changing my sig line to:
How was my day? I got mauled by a cougar, I didn't learned nothing about driving, and my Crystal Gayle shirt is ruined,  Other than that, it went fine." ...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2011)

went to the pond behind my house to catch a few bream for bait didint catch any bream


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> watching Talladega Nights, re-heating some Publix fried chicken, and considering changing my sig line to:
> How was my day? I got mauled by a cougar, I didn't learned nothing about driving, and my Crystal Gayle shirt is ruined,  Other than that, it went fine." ...



Just took two Advil PM, watching Criminal Minds and eating the rest of the Moose Tracks. 

Also cruising Ebay for my trusty lipstick which has been discontinued so I'm snatching up every tube I can find. 

AND, looking for the best price on a pair of Costa Del Mar "BRINE" in tortoise with either blue, green or amber lenses. Yes, right about the time I was going to text you and ask if you'd look in your truck for my Raybans, I found them. 

Crushed in the floor of my car.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> went to the pond behind my house to catch a few bream for bait didint catch any bream



Good deal Seth!   

Nice one


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Just took two Advil PM, watching Criminal Minds and eating the rest of the Moose Tracks.
> 
> Also cruising Ebay for my trusty lipstick which has been discontinued so I'm snatching up every tube I can find.
> 
> ...



bummer.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2011)

I love it when my neighbors go out of state and spend all their money on fireworks so i dont have to.


bam bam boom .... _ohhhhh ahhhhh_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> watching Talladega Nights, re-heating some Publix fried chicken, and considering changing my sig line to:
> How was my day? I got mauled by a cougar, I didn't learned nothing about driving, and my Crystal Gayle shirt is ruined,  Other than that, it went fine." ...




   Good sigline....

Congrats on Gimpy Robert!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 3, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Good deal Seth!
> 
> Nice one



second biggest one ive caught this year


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice fish, Seth! Congratulations!!


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2011)

Thats a big ol fishy Seth, good one.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> bummer.



Not a total loss. I was able to bend them back into some sort of a wearable shape. They keep the sun outta my eyeballs while driving at least. However, their comfort level has dropped significantly. 

I won't pay $200 for a pair of Costas. I'll find em on sale somwhere like I did ERD's or buy myself another pair of Raybans for less than $100. 



Yes, I'm rather particular about my sunglasses.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's happenin' in Albany for the 4th??? I've gotta come down tomorrow for a meeting Tuesday morning.





rhbama3 said:


> murder, robbery, assault, shopping at walmart. You know, the usual.....





Laneybird said:


>



Sounds like another great night out in south central GA.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice fish there Seth!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2011)

slip said:


> I love it when my neighbors go out of state and spend all their money on fireworks so i dont have to.
> 
> 
> bam bam boom .... _ohhhhh ahhhhh_




Mine must be CHEAPSKATES!!! It only lasted a couple of minutes

Ofcourse, I didn't get any either....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> went to the pond behind my house to catch a few bream for bait didint catch any bream




Therein lies your problem  

Nice'un Seth!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations Robert!!.........Glad this one had a good outcome!!


That's a good one there Seth!!........Congratulations!!


Good Evening folks!!...........Just getting caught up from being away all weekend!!..........Had a blast up at Jake Allens place this weekend!!..........Good food!!, Good folks!!, and a Great Time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congratulations Robert!!.........Glad this one had a good outcome!!
> 
> 
> That's a good one there Seth!!........Congratulations!!
> ...




Same to ya RUTT....you sound rejuvenated, must've been good


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2011)

da sleep monster has got me. Night ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> da sleep monster has got me. Night ya'll!



Good night Robert!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congratulations Robert!!.........Glad this one had a good outcome!!
> 
> 
> That's a good one there Seth!!........Congratulations!!
> ...


Boy oh boy Mitch, you sound so full of pep!   


rhbama3 said:


> da sleep monster has got me. Night ya'll!


I'm right behind ya...I'm getting sleepy from trying to download some videos.      Haven't quite figured it out yet.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Same to ya RUTT....you sound rejuvenated, must've been good





boneboy96 said:


> Boy oh boy Mitch, you sound so full of pep!


Actually I'm wore slap out!!...........Sleep deprivation combined with shooting my bow more times than I have ever shot it in one day!!.........It's a good tired though!!



rhbama3 said:


> da sleep monster has got me. Night ya'll!


Later Bama!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 3, 2011)

Not yet!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not yet!



Dang...what happened to the roller coaster ride at 6-flags?     Hope for some good news in the next 24-48 hours!      Shouldn't you change your sigline to read T+2 days?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang...what happened to the roller coaster ride at 6-flags?     Hope for some good news in the next 24-48 hours!



Made her eat all her eggplant parmsean. 

Hopefully in the next 24-48.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not yet!


Still "Waiting on a Woman"........


----------



## Otis (Jul 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Made her eat all her eggplant parmsean.
> 
> Hopefully in the next 24-48.


 


Are you sure you hit the target or was a time delay bomb?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Still "Waiting on a Woman"........


And she is blaming it on the man.


Otis said:


> Are you sure you hit the target or was a time delay bomb?


Time delay with 18 years of after effects possibly more.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> And she is blaming it on the man.
> 
> Time delay with 18 years of after effects possibly more.







On a serious note send a text when it is done!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> went to the pond behind my house to catch a few bream for bait didint catch any bream



Weren't you supposed to cut the grass before you went fishin'???  Now put that thing down and get busy!!  



turtlebug said:


> Not a total loss. I was able to bend them back into some sort of a wearable shape. They keep the sun outta my eyeballs while driving at least. However, their comfort level has dropped significantly.
> 
> I won't pay $200 for a pair of Costas. I'll find em on sale somwhere like I did ERD's or buy myself another pair of Raybans for less than $100.
> 
> Yes, I'm rather particular about my sunglasses.



Not me ... I get mine on the Walmart clearance isle and my favorite pair came from a convenience store.  I'm too rough on them to put more than a few $$ in them.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> On a serious note send a text when it is done!!



You and the Mrs are on the list.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Made her eat all her eggplant parmsean.
> 
> Hopefully in the next 24-48.


Dude, tell the little fella IT'S TIME!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You and the Mrs are on the list.


Thanks!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude, tell the little fella IT'S TIME!!!!



Seriously!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude, tell the little fella IT'S TIME!!!!





boneboy96 said:


> Seriously!


Back Off, Munchkin will get here when he is dang gooood & ready, ya hear?1/1/
Oh man, last night wiff the neighbors, surf & turf, grilled skrimp, steak & ribs tonight, some of THE best grilled burgers I've ever had (I didn't have to cook!!)
How ya'll is?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude, tell the little fella IT'S TIME!!!!


Dude That is sorta like Al telling "T" Chips, and Tripod to hurry up!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Back Off, Munchkin will get here when he is dang gooood & ready, ya hear?1/1/
> Oh man, last night wiff the neighbors, surf & turf, grilled skrimp, steak & ribs tonight, some of THE best grilled burgers I've ever had (I didn't have to cook!!)
> How ya'll is?



I'm just thinkin about poor AJ and his six week countdown..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude, tell the little fella IT'S TIME!!!!





Keebs said:


> Back Off, Munchkin will get here when he is dang gooood & ready, ya hear?1/1/
> Oh man, last night wiff the neighbors, surf & turf, grilled skrimp, steak & ribs tonight, some of THE best grilled burgers I've ever had (I didn't have to cook!!)
> How ya'll is?


Well Hello Darlin........(In my best Conway Twitty voice!!)

Sounds like you had a good weekend of folks & food as well!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just thinkin about poor AJ and his six week countdown..


 no worries about Courtney???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> no worries about Courtney???



Of course, but us guys gotta stick together you know..



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well Hello Darlin........(In my best Conway Twitty voice!!)
> 
> Sounds like you had a good weekend of folks & food as well!!



Dude, trying to visualize a CT voice coming out of you, and the only way I see that happening is if you get bit by a shark..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well Hello Darlin........(In my best Conway Twitty voice!!)
> 
> Sounds like you had a good weekend of folks & food as well!!


Hey Schweethart!!!!!!!  Yep, I love my neighbors coming through, one bunch cooks for us & the other runs me out of my own kitchen!!  I am BLESSED!!  This bunch is headed to NC to white water raft & camp then come back through, 'bout the time the other bunch comes back through too, so this weekend outta be FUN, especially with *someones* 50th this Friday......(roommate)


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrats Robert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Of course, but us guys gotta stick together you know..
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, trying to visualize a CT voice coming out of you, and the only way I see that happening is if you get bit by a shark..


........I tried!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Back Off, Munchkin will get here when he is dang gooood & ready, ya hear?1/1/
> Oh man, last night wiff the neighbors, surf & turf, grilled skrimp, steak & ribs tonight, some of THE best grilled burgers I've ever had (I didn't have to cook!!)
> How ya'll is?


Hello Sunshine


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dude That is sorta like Al telling "T" Chips, and Tripod to hurry up!!


 true but not funny


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just thinkin about poor AJ and his six week countdown..


The six weeks has not started yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The six weeks has not started yet.


Well duhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Sunshine
> 
> true but not funny
> 
> The six weeks has not started yet.


  set'em straight Papapigmy, I'm outta here, still gotta work tomorrow, just not as early!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> so this weekend outta be FUN, especially with *someones* 50th this Friday......(roommate)


Give that *Someone* a hug, and Happy Birthday wish from me!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> true but not funny


Call em like I see em Bro!!



Keebs said:


> set'em straight Papapigmy, I'm outta here, still gotta work tomorrow, just not as early!


G'night Darlin!!........Hope you have a good day tomorrow!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)

Someone has a PM!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Give that *Someone* a hug, and Happy Birthday wish from me!!



X2


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 3, 2011)

miguel cervantes said:


> someone has a pm!!



x2:d


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2011)

Good night folks!!! Can't keep the eyes open


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night folks!!! Can't keep the eyes open



Night Jeff


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Someone has a PM!!


PM answered!!.........Jeeze I know my typing, and internet connection is slow, but give a break!!



Jeff C. said:


> Good night folks!!! Can't keep the eyes open


Later Jeffro!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2011)

everyone have a safe and happy 4th.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)

Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnn!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2011)

Scraaaaaaatttttttttcccccccchhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)

Pour me another cup wouldja?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pour me another cup wouldja?



With pleasure


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)

Sure would be nice if this temperature was the high for the day..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure would be nice if this temperature was the high for the day..



You can say that again!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> You can say that again!!


Sure would be nice if this temperatures was the high for the day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)

*wake up idjits. Daylight's a burnin!!!!*


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *wake up idjits. Daylight's a burnin!!!!*



okay, okay!!! I'm up!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 4, 2011)

Uhhh Miguel?
No one's here cause no one's at WORK!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 4, 2011)

OK I woke up.  Can I go back to bed now?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Uhhh Miguel?
> No one's here cause no one's at WORK!



Even though i didn't set the alarm this morning, i still woke up at 0430 just like i was gonna go hunting. I fought thru it and went back to sleep. 
 Need to check the messican radar, just heard thunder.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Even though i didn't set the alarm this morning, i still woke up at 0430 just like i was gonna go hunting. I fought thru it and went back to sleep.
> Need to check the messican radar, just heard thunder.


It's up north of you. No danger of Albany getting any drought relief..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's up north of you. No danger of Albany getting any drought relief..



So i see. 
Sun just came out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So i see.
> Sun just came out.


I'll be down there this afternoon to check out the jobsite before checking in. I'm sure it'll be an all out frog drowner about the time I get there..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 4, 2011)

What is wrong with this picture?   Answer, he didn't say "Hey hold my beer and watch this"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What is wrong with this picture?   Answer, he didn't say "Hey hold my beer and watch this"!




KABOOM!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)

What's everyone got planned for this evening?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's everyone got planned for this evening?



Haven't decided yet whether to cook seafood or something else. May get a pork loin out of the freezer and try stuffing it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's everyone got planned for this evening?



Nuttin.....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's everyone got planned for this evening?


After I leave the park I'll swing by the hospital to see Mama & take her some hotdogs & watermelon............visit........ come home & feed critters, garden & maybe, juuuust maybe, take a ride on da 4wheeler the neighbors left for safe keeping.............
ok, I got some gardening to finish up, some cleaning to do & get ready to head to town in a bit to get said hotdogs put together to give out!
Happy 4th, ya'll!!


----------



## pbradley (Jul 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> After I leave the park I'll swing by the hospital to see Mama & take her some hotdogs & watermelon............visit........ come home & feed critters, garden & maybe, juuuust maybe, take a ride on da 4wheeler the neighbors left for safe keeping.............
> ok, I got some gardening to finish up, some cleaning to do & get ready to head to town in a bit to get said hotdogs put together to give out!
> Happy 4th, ya'll!!




Don't forget your helmet!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th Drivelin Wader Nation   Hope yall have a fun and safe day


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th everybody.   If anyone knows how to upload camera videos onto YouTube so they can be embedded and added here, send me a PM with ur email addy and I'll send em to ya.   Thanks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)

Fixin to hit the road to start the work week. Y'all have fun and be safe.


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th yall.


Dont blow off any body parts and try not to set your yard on fire ......


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th Yallses 

Finally got off werk today on a rainout


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)

I see it's still slower n mud in here.....
Made it to Albeeeny, this place still needs lots of rain..


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see it's still slower n mud in here.....
> Made it to Albeeeny, this place still needs lots of rain..



There is rain and thunder north, south, and west of me .... been that way for atleast a hour .....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)

Me and Jose' are having a serious talk..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's everyone got planned for this evening?





Headed to work shortly, with absolutely nothing to do for 12 looooooooooooooong hrs.  



Baldwin county got rocked with hail, wind and rain, supposed to be headed my way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2011)

Well it just blew through here.   Rain and wind but it sure is cooler now.  Still have lightening in the area and drizzle.   

Not sure the gunpowder fireworks are going to happen.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to work shortly, with absolutely nothing to do for 12 looooooooooooooong hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> Baldwin county got rocked with hail, wind and rain, supposed to be headed my way.


Well, be careful out there! 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it just blew through here.   Rain and wind but it sure is cooler now.  Still have lightening in the area and drizzle.
> 
> Not sure the gunpowder fireworks are going to happen.


you too!

We had some thunder about 9am but it was leaving the area. Just sunny and hot now.
I reckon this is a fried crappie fillets and skrimp kinda nite. Been nice having a lazy day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, be careful out there!
> 
> you too!
> 
> ...





Did I miss the pics and story of the hog killing??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I miss the pics and story of the hog killing??



I guess so, Daddy. That mean ol hog tried to get me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here ya go, Bro!
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6101391&postcount=758


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Here ya go, Bro!
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6101391&postcount=758





Thanks!!!  My Pookie bout got mauled by dat mean ole piggie!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks!!!  My Pookie bout got mauled by dat mean ole piggie!!



that ain' gonna happen again. 3 12ga. 3.5 in. 00buck and 6 22mag pistol rounds on one stoopid boar? Embarrassing....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> that ain' gonna happen again. 3 12ga. 3.5 in. 00buck and 6 22mag pistol rounds on one stoopid boar? Embarrassing....





Shotgun won't hold but 3 ??  You gonna need a larger caliber pistol, if you keep  playing . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shotgun won't hold but 3 ??  You gonna need a larger caliber pistol, if you keep  playing . . .



Naw. First shot at about 40 yards rolled him, second shot was low as he ran into da bushes, pistol shots while we were playing in da bushes, and then third shotgun round to end playtime. I just hated using another shotshell. Them 3.5in. shells are expensive!  
Afterwards we did count 9 buckshot holes in his head and shoulders so half the first round of pellets did hit him.
Bubbette says cook supper so i better get to it.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, well, well.....
I was gonna say something important, but forgot what it was!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 4, 2011)

No no no....Don't speak Quackers!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 4, 2011)

All I have to say is...














*PIE!!!!*


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Howdy, Chuck.
Just got the first batch of fish in the grease.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> All I have to say is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welcome to the zoo thread HG!
Pie are good!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> welcome to the zoo thread HG!
> Pie are good!



Yep it is.

I had to find something to do with all this yellow squash that is coming out of my garden.

So I made pie.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Chuck.
> Just got the first batch of fish in the grease.



And a hearty hello to you, Mr. Hogkilla!
Now speaking of fish....I'd really like some!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> Yep it is.
> 
> I had to find something to do with all this yellow squash that is coming out of my garden.
> 
> So I made pie.



Oh man......
I could eat sauteed yellow squash and onions everyday!
Thats one of the few things i do miss not having a garden anymore.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 4, 2011)

Pie!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh man......
> I could eat sauteed yellow squash and onions everyday!



We have been eating it quite often here.  I didn't think I could get sick of it either.  

I was wrong.

So, I had to find another way to eat them all.

And I really like pie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> We have been eating it quite often here.  I didn't think I could get sick of it either.
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> ...





Squash pie??


----------



## Otis (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like an audience just dying for me to sing!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2011)

Otis said:


> Looks like an audience just dying for me to sing!











NICODEMUS!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2011)

Evenin' Dribblas....hope everyone had safe and delightful Independence day!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> We have been eating it quite often here.  I didn't think I could get sick of it either.
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> ...


Hey, i'll try anything once! 


Otis said:


> Looks like an audience just dying for me to sing!


You are incorrect, Sir. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> NICODEMUS!!!!


You think Otis needs to go to the darkside again, JUST for singing? 










Yeah, me too. 


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Dribblas....hope everyone had safe and delightful Independence day!!!



That we did, Jeff. Just finished a big supper of fried jumbo shrimp, crappie fillets, french fries, and garlic buttered french bread. I'm stuffed!


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2011)

Thunder and lightning, gun fire and fireworks .... The 4th has been successfully celebrated






Just gotta convince flossie that its safe to come out from under the bed now ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Thunder and lightning, gun fire and fireworks .... The 4th has been successfully celebrated
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me know how because Sammy is hiding in the closet. All 110 pounds of canine pansy is terrified of thunder or any loud noises.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, i'll try anything once!
> 
> You are incorrect, Sir.
> 
> ...




Sounds terrific, Rob!!! I thought mine was a bust when our neighbor's canceled today's activities(their place). Her Mother had to go to the hospital unexpectedly, she's been battling Cancer  Anyway, we shifted gears and hooked up with my Cuz and made a day out of it: 

Leftover mudbugs, grilled quail, chicken wangs, eyetalian sausage pattie burgers, chips and dips, beverages, swimmin', a little thunderstorm.....we had a smorgasbord all the way around.





slip said:


> Thunder and lightning, gun fire and fireworks .... The 4th has been successfully celebrated
> 
> 
> 
> ...




10-4, got home this evenin and stuff blown down everywhere, a mess. Umbrella and table, my propagation table(pots, dirt,etc.), gutter toppers blown off the gutters, debris, and more debris a very nice 4-5" caliper Dogwood. Jared, the tractor, and I stood it back up and staked it....not sure if it will make it or not, but worth the attempt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2011)

Fell asleep in my chair, got a dang crick in my neck . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fell asleep in my chair, got a dang crick in my neck . . .



Hate it when that happens.....ain't too far from it now!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fell asleep in my chair, got a dang crick in my neck . . .


Idgit!!.......You're supposed to be on the loader when you do that!!...........( that way when you wake up to an empty blunger all ya got to do is dump a bucket full real quick like)!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Idgit!!.......You're supposed to be on the loader when you do that!!...........( that way when you wake up to an empty blunger all ya got to do is dump a bucket full real quick like)!!





Plant down for 3 days, nothing to do.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plant down for 3 days, nothing to do.


Well find you a more comfortable chair then!!.........Bring yo Lazy-Boy......take off yo boots, and put ya feet up!!.......Just don't let Pucker catch ya!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well find you a more comfortable chair then!!.........Bring yo Lazy-Boy......take off yo boots, and put ya feet up!!.......Just don't let Pucker catch ya!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fell asleep in my chair, got a dang crick in my neck . . .


Need me to rub it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Need me to rub it?





Sure!!



Now where's dat baby ??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now where's dat baby ??



Scented oil, slightly warmed?  



Your boy is late.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Scented oil, slightly warmed?
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy is late.






Poor Courtney!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poor Courtney!!



Yup,  she is being a trooper


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2011)

Well for those having to start the work week today or just like caffeine


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2011)

OK fellow drivelers, BACK TO THE GRIND TODAY.

Happy Tuesday to all of you and I hope that you have a "cool and productive" day.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 5, 2011)

worked sun and mon........off today
did all my grinding yesterday


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Tuesday everybody!     AJ...get a roll of quarters and go down to the local cheesy motel where they have those vibrating beds.   Drop about $10 in it and after your 1/2 hour is yup, go home and tell Courtney to hurry up!   Geezzzzzzzzzz.          Poor gal.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Squash pie??



Yep it is yellow squash pie.

And it makes good breakfast too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well for those having to start the work week today or just like caffeine



That'll work....thank ya, and good mornin GIW!!!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK fellow drivelers, BACK TO THE GRIND TODAY.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you and I hope that you have a "cool and productive" day.



Appreciate it Mike.....mornin!!



ButcherTony said:


> worked sun and mon........off today
> did all my grinding yesterday




Have a good'un....



boneboy96 said:


> Happy Tuesday everybody!     AJ...get a roll of quarters and go down to the local cheesy motel where they have those vibrating beds.   Drop about $10 in it and after your 1/2 hour is yup, go home and tell Courtney to hurry up!   Geezzzzzzzzzz.          Poor gal.



I wonder if he has tried the tickling method 



HandgunHTR said:


> Yep it is yellow squash pie.
> 
> And it makes good breakfast too.




Looks mighty good!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> Yep it is yellow squash pie.
> 
> And it makes good breakfast too.


 Lissin, if you're gonna show off something like that, at least give us a recipe!!  Please........... 

Howdy ya'll............ Mama still in the hospital, may be changing shortly, baby sis is hotter'n a wet hen about the situation that happened with her regular doc coming back this am (he was not told...... ???? He's her REGULAR MD for gods sake, why not tell him???) 
AJ, tell Courtney to hang in there, Munchkin will be making his debut soon, I just know it!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That'll work....thank ya, and good mornin GIW!!!
> Appreciate it Mike.....mornin!!
> Have a good'un....
> I wonder if he has tried the tickling method
> Looks mighty good!!!


 Mornin Chief...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Chief...............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


 whuuuuut???????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

ok, just got word from baby sis, Mama will be staying put, got ahold of regular doc, he thinks ear infection too, will start intense anti-biotic regime & rehab....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> whuuuuut???????



Bout time....




Keebs said:


> ok, just got word from baby sis, Mama will be staying put, got ahold of regular doc, he thinks ear infection too, will start intense anti-biotic regime & rehab....................



I was just fixin to ask how she was doin'.....good to hear


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time....
> I was just fixin to ask how she was doin'.....good to hear


 Thanks, baby sis feels better too, man-oh-man was she hot this mornin!!   Oh, get your cell handy, incoming!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, baby sis feels better too, man-oh-man was she hot this mornin!!   Oh, get your cell handy, incoming!!!!



That's what mine looked like yesterday evenin' when I came home. Dadgum wind blew stuff around and made a mess everywhere. I had broken shrubs Lightning fried my garage door opener, on and on and on


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what mine looked like yesterday evenin' when I came home. Dadgum wind blew stuff around and made a mess everywhere. I had broken shrubs Lightning fried my garage door opener, on and on and on


 crazy weather goin on for sure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> crazy weather goin on for sure!



I'll take the rain, but had enough of this wind/lightning damage already


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll take the rain, but had enough of this wind/lightning damage already


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




So, how was your 4th??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> So, how was your 4th??


 not bad, gave out hot dogs, took pics of the kids during the watermelon eating contest (toooo funny!) went to see Mama, harvested some stuff out of the garden, rode on da 4 wheeler, had a couple cold brews.......... not bad.............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 5, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well for those having to start the work week today or just like caffeine


Another Cupo Please  


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK fellow drivelers, BACK TO THE GRIND TODAY.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you and I hope that you have a "cool and productive" day.


Good morning EE44,  4 day work week.


ButcherTony said:


> worked sun and mon........off today
> did all my grinding yesterday


Morning Tony 



boneboy96 said:


> Happy Tuesday everybody!     AJ...get a roll of quarters and go down to the local cheesy motel where they have those vibrating beds.   Drop about $10 in it and after your 1/2 hour is yup, go home and tell Courtney to hurry up!   Geezzzzzzzzzz.          Poor gal.


Been kick out of three Walmart and one Chucky Cheese this weekend. $100 dollars in quaters is heavy. 


HandgunHTR said:


> Yep it is yellow squash pie.
> 
> And it makes good breakfast too.





Keebs said:


> Lissin, if you're gonna show off something like that, at least give us a recipe!!  Please...........
> 
> Howdy ya'll............ Mama still in the hospital, may be changing shortly, baby sis is hotter'n a wet hen about the situation that happened with her regular doc coming back this am (he was not told...... ???? He's her REGULAR MD for gods sake, why not tell him???)
> AJ, tell Courtney to hang in there, Munchkin will be making his debut soon, I just know it!!


I ahave a feeling some time in the near future.


Jeff C. said:


>



Morning Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have a feeling some time in the near future.


My phone is charged, ready & waiting!!!
Come ON MUNCHKIN!!!!!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mornin Everyone...hope yall had a great 4th


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Another Cupo Please
> 
> Been kick out of three Walmart and one Chucky Cheese this weekend. $100 dollars in quaters is heavy.



There are always refills.



Keebs said:


> My phone is charged, ready & waiting!!!
> Come ON MUNCHKIN!!!!!!!



Morning Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin Everyone...hope yall had a great 4th


 Mornin Lee!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning Keebs


 Mornin Gobler!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, just got word from baby sis, Mama will be staying put, got ahold of regular doc, he thinks ear infection too, will start intense anti-biotic regime & rehab....................



 Hope all goes smooth and Mama heals up quick!!!  


Mornin Yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> not bad, gave out hot dogs, took pics of the kids during the watermelon eating contest (toooo funny!) went to see Mama, harvested some stuff out of the garden, rode on da 4 wheeler, had a couple cold brews.......... not bad.............




Doesn't sound bad at all!!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Been kick out of three Walmart and one Chucky Cheese this weekend. $100 dollars in quaters is heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mornin' AJ!!! 

Hiccups, sneezing, tickling....just sayin' 





bigox911 said:


> Mornin Everyone...hope yall had a great 4th



Same to ya Lee!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds terrific, Rob!!! I thought mine was a bust when our neighbor's canceled today's activities(their place). Her Mother had to go to the hospital unexpectedly, she's been battling Cancer  Anyway, we shifted gears and hooked up with my Cuz and made a day out of it:
> 
> Leftover mudbugs, grilled quail, chicken wangs, eyetalian sausage pattie burgers, chips and dips, beverages, swimmin', a little thunderstorm.....we had a smorgasbord all the way around.
> 
> ...




Neighbor's Mom passed away this morning    



SnowHunter said:


> Hope all goes smooth and Mama heals up quick!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall



Mornin' Schmoo!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My phone is charged, ready & waiting!!!
> Come ON MUNCHKIN!!!!!!!


SO is mine,    Just waiting


bigox911 said:


> Mornin Everyone...hope yall had a great 4th


Morning Lee  


gobbleinwoods said:


> There are always refills.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Keebs


Swweeettttt,  


SnowHunter said:


> Hope all goes smooth and Mama heals up quick!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall


Hope All is well at the Snowy family ranch.  

My pigmy goats doing ok?




Jeff C. said:


> Doesn't sound bad at all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiccups, sneezing, tickling....... then smack on the back of the head. just saying.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hope all goes smooth and Mama heals up quick!!!
> Mornin Yall


 Thanks sista!



Jeff C. said:


> Neighbor's Mom passed away this morning


 so sorry!!  for family



threeleggedpigmy said:


> SO is mine,    Just waiting


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> SO is mine,    Just waiting
> 
> Morning Lee
> 
> ...






10-4, I forgot about PO'd


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2011)

nobody missing any hands or fingers after the 4th?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> nobody missing any hands or fingers after the 4th?


 I didn't even see any fireworks, much less handle any......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> nobody missing any hands or fingers after the 4th?



No.....I light'em and throw'em.....THEN look at'em


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2011)

So....whatcha doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Otis said:


> So....whatcha doing?



Sittin here....


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunburnt, tired, and hungry. But it was fun. 

How yall is in here?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sunburnt, tired, and hungry. But it was fun.
> 
> How yall is in here?



got to quit hola hooping in the sun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sunburnt, tired, and hungry. But it was fun.
> 
> How yall is in here?



No hoola hoop burns

Doin fine 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> got to quit hola hooping in the sun.



Need ample lighting to properly observe hoola hooping


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> got to quit hola hooping in the sun.



It's amazing how a little hoopin' will cause you to forget to apply more sunscreen...






...for six straight hours!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

*WUTS FER LUNCH???* 


Y'all gotta get wit da program


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 5, 2011)

I dunno but I'll tell ya when I get back from it. See yall later


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> *WUTS FER LUNCH???*
> 
> 
> Y'all gotta get wit da program


 left over grilled ribs, FRESH from my garden steamed brocoli as well as fresh from my garden a nuked red tater................. 



Les Miles said:


> I dunno but I'll tell ya when I get back from it. See yall later


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It's amazing how a little hoopin' will cause you to forget to apply more sunscreen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> : fresh from my garden a nuked red tater.................



I wants to come and eat lunch wid you ..

red taters Mmmmmmm ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> left over grilled ribs, FRESH from my garden steamed brocoli as well as fresh from my garden a nuked red tater.................




Leftover fried Quail and etouffee wiff some buttered toast, and sweet tea!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Don't git'em started....unless he's gonna provide pics


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Where's our Pookie, Bama, Bubba, Wobbert-Woo, Possum slayin, Hog rasslin, Hunting vegatarian, Electrical wirin, Pond cleanin, Gumbo makin, Bad weather attractin, College frat boyy,  Favorite perfusionist NERD, today?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> I wants to come and eat lunch wid you ..
> 
> red taters Mmmmmmm ....


 I wish I'da figured out what the dogs were chewing on when I first planted them things, I'd have a whole lot more! 



Jeff C. said:


> Leftover fried Quail and etouffee wiff some buttered toast, and sweet tea!!


Dat sounds scrumptious!



Jeff C. said:


> Where's our Pookie, Bama, Bubba, Wobbert-Woo, Possum slayin, Hog rasslin, Hunting vegatarian, Electrical wirin, Pond cleanin, Gumbo makin, Bad weather attractin, College frat boyy,  Favorite perfusionist NERD, today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wish I'da figured out what the dogs were chewing on when I first planted them things, I'd have a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> Dat sounds scrumptious!




I ain't talkin to you no mo (spins around stompin off)


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't talkin to you no mo (spins around stompin off)


 Whut'd I do THIS time?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Whut'd I do THIS time?!?!?



Like you don't know


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Gonna need a new purty one soon!!! Someone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


>



 TP


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> TP



Thought I would drop by for a minute, I haven't been on here in a while.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Like you don't know




















 da checks in da mail!




Turkeypaw said:


>


 Heya Tpaw!!  How goes it?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> da checks in da mail!
> 
> 
> 
> Heya Tpaw!!  How goes it?



I'm good, how have you been?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Thought I would drop by for a minute, I haven't been on here in a while.



Good to see ya!!! Hope all is well!!! 



Keebs said:


> da checks in da mail!
> 
> 
> 
> Heya Tpaw!!  How goes it?




NOOOOOO  You don't lub me no mo...I can tell when I'm bein DUMPED


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> I'm good, how have you been?


'bout the same, the winderlickin crew is still alive & well, cain't ya tell?!?!



Jeff C. said:


> NOOOOOO  You don't lub me no mo...I can tell when I'm bein DUMPED


 No you ain't!  I've had payroll to get done today & some other projects I've been trying to make myself do!  Talk about being Shunned, *I'M* the one that oughta feel like that Mr. "I left my phone in the house" excuses!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 'bout the same, the winderlickin crew is still alive & well, cain't ya tell?!?!
> 
> 
> No you ain't!  I've had payroll to get done today & some other projects I've been trying to make myself do!  Talk about being Shunned, *I'M* the one that oughta feel like that Mr. "I left my phone in the house" excuses!!




That's my Baby!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's my Baby!!!


idjit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> idjit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Just found out my upstairs TV is fried too, not only the garage door opener!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just found out my upstairs TV is fried too, not only the garage door opener!!


 Dang Chief!!  We had some rain tear through here a while ago, wind was gettin it too!! All gone now!  Just hope I got it at the house!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang Chief!!  We had some rain tear through here a while ago, wind was gettin it too!! All gone now!  Just hope I got it at the house!



The weather has wreaked havoc on us the last 3-4 times


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Where is everybody today...recuperating? 

Very few of the usual suspects today....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2011)

Last night!!  Til Saturday!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm here but now I'm gone!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Where is everybody today...recuperating?
> 
> Very few of the usual suspects today....






Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night!!  Til Saturday!!


 right on que! 

I'm outta here, plannin on putting up some Salsa wiff my maters tonight!!  and having bacon & mater sandwiches!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night!!  Til Saturday!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

If da place is shutdown, why ya gotta go???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2011)

Speakin of shut down. Who's startin da new thread?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> If da place is shutdown, why ya gotta go???





Should be back up and running today, but when everything is down I still have to "bump" the pipeline to keep from stopping up, and in case of a power failure make sure all agitators etc are up and running.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of shut down. Who's startin da new thread?





Have at it Hugh!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2011)

hooked on quack said:


> should be back up and running today, but when everything is down i still have to "bump" the pipeline to keep from stopping up, and in case of a power failure make sure all agitators etc are up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2011)

One more post . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2011)

It's up, y'all jump on over so I can shut this one down. Oh wait, I don't have that set of buttons...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just got home in time to put my shoes back on and head to the new thread...


----------



## Otis (Jul 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's up, y'all jump on over so I can shut this one down. Oh wait, I don't have that set of buttons...


 


Give me time. Once I have them, I will loan them out to you.


----------

